# AEW Dynamite the man who could be king edition



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I actually really like "thunderstorm" as their tag team name


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Nyla and Marina has to be one of the absolute worst team ups of all time lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

How does Marina keep getting TV time?

she’s worse than that chick who dressed up like Freddy mercury lmao


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> How does Marina keep getting TV time?
> 
> she’s worse than that chick who dressed up like Freddy mercury lmao


The answer is in the nickname I gave her. She's a poor mans malenko but she obviously has an arrangement with strong that malenko can put her in a few holds


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Another street fight 🥱🥱🥱😴😴😴😴💤💤💤


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Where the hell is this story with these 4 women going? if we are just setting up for Rosa vs Storm again we dont need to see the other two.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Please, please, please let this be the end of Scorpio's run in the TNT Title Division. Give Wardlow that thing and let him go on a run of dominance and try to put some prestige back into the TNT Title.

Mox & Brody should be a solid match. Wouldn't mind if this lead to a mini feud with HOB & BCC in the Summer. Not something that would extend into All Out but at the very least you could to something like Mox vs. Black at Battle of the Belts or something.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Brody to beat Mox in 5m and go on a 4 year title reign?????


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tomkosaurus actually cracked me up. I like it. 




Lorromire said:


> Brody to beat Mox in 5m and go on a 4 year title reign?????



Brodymania going wild, brother. Just never send him to Puerto Rico for a title defense. I hear people named Brody don't fare well there.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very interesting episode on paper. Let’s keep the momentum going! Let’s go!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> Nyla and Marina has to be one of the absolute worst team ups of all time lol


Marina had ONE spot on Rampage where she low-bridged Toni Storm over the ropes and she fucked it up...


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Imagine being that bad Lmfao


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They should also promote "also next week we find out who gets injured next". Since it's happening every other show now. Hope the curse is over with June.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Tomkosaurus actually cracked me up. I like it.


I heard Tomko has a lot of business ventures. They should plug them on Dynamite just for one segment of....

Christian: I´m the best thing that could ever happen to your career Luchasaurus. Do you understand? Tell´em Tomko.

Tomko: No.

_old times hug and scene_


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

The booking never changes. Not only is there no program for Mox two weeks into his reign, Tony is repeating his own booking. This random cold world title match with a low-mid card wrestler has been done multiple times. It doesn't do anything. It goes to nothing. It draws no one.

AEW has shown that it cannot respond when there are injuries. Instead of changing plans, Tony just delays them. This is horrific. It's like when COVID blew up everything and we had to suffer the Page/Omega story being delayed for months and then being forced upon us long after there was any heat.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

If they're gonna redo Raven's Rules' Raven vs Goldberg US title match with Sky/Wardlow they should have done it the show after the PPV when he still had all that momentum. That's the only reason I can think of why they're doing a street fight since they've been copying Goldberg blatantly. 

Otherwise it's a good looking show on paper.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr316 said:


> Very interesting episode on paper. Let’s keep the momentum going! Let’s go!


@DammitChrist ain’t fallin for this face turn, man.

time to go heel, the crowd has turned on you.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

GNKenny said:


> If they're gonna redo Raven's Rules' Raven vs Goldberg US title match with Sky/Wardlow they should have done it the show after the PPV when he still had all that momentum.


I think Sky is only just cleared to wrestle. He injured his leg pretty badly against Dante Martin in their TNT Title match on the June 3rd Rampage and he hasn't wrestled since. AEW can be slow at getting things done, but I think in this case it's Sky not being available until now.

Wardlow is surely winning this one because Sky already beat him at St. Patrick's Day Slam when MJF cost him. So unless MJF returns, I doubt Wardlow will be losing here.

I'm a bit puzzled by the complaints of Mox defending the interim title against a (unbeaten and very big) midcarder. So many title reigns in history that didn't end at a couple of defenses have had these type of defenses. Mox's own reign had him against The Butcher in 2020. Even Hogan would defend against guys like the Honky Tonk Man on SNME back in the day, while The Rock's first reign had defenses against Al Snow and X-Pac. That's just how wrestling is, you don't give away the biggest stuff every week or else the big stuff then doesn't feel so big.

This is a 'medium' Dynamite that is likely to have 4.7k~5k people there, not to mention all interim title defenses won't go on the official records, so it's just a match to keep things moving along really. There's also the possibility of it transitioning to Mox vs. Malakai at an upcoming show (they're running the Target Center next month for that Quake by the Lake show).


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> @DammitChrist ain’t fallin for this face turn, man.
> 
> time to go heel, the crowd has turned on you.


can’t turn heel right now. The shows have been GREAT!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

what an absolute madman.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Only here for Mr316's posts. He's the real draw in this section.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chelsea said:


> Only here for Mr316's posts. He's the real draw in this section.


Thank you brother!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Has there ever been a less credible world title contender than Brody King?

I watched this show for months and I literally have no idea who he is.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Has there ever been a less credible world title contender than Brody King?
> 
> I watched this show for months and I literally have no idea who he is.


I think it’s nice way to elevate someone. Gives him great exposure. He becomes a credible character. He’s given a nice opportunity. I like it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Nyla and Marina in dynamite ? Might pass on watching live


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Don't make excuses. This is poor booking. There is no angle for Mox. Tony Khan has no story for the show.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Decided to look Tomko up after your lil pun, @Firefromthegods . Apparently been retired since 2016. Last thing I remember from him is being tag team champs with AJ in like 2007.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

.christopher. said:


> Decided to look Tomko up after your lil pun, @Firefromthegods . Apparently been retired since 2016. Last thing I remember from him is being tag team champs with AJ in like 2007.


Also was in prison for a few years on armed robbery I believe


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> The booking never changes. Not only is there no program for Mox two weeks into his reign, Tony is repeating his own booking.





Mister Sinister said:


> This is poor booking. There is no angle for Mox. Tony Khan has no story for the show.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> Nyla and Marina has to be one of the absolute worst team ups of all time lol


Nyla is the only one who can carry her to an ounce of interest, if at all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brody King has a good look. Has he ever spoken on Dynamite? He probably would be a standout if given more time. Problem is the buildup isn't there. It's basically him winning the Rampage Rumble and few days later is taking on Moxley. I don't think many know much about him. But, hopefully he delivers here and maybe outshines.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 127049
> 
> 
> what an absolute madman.


Only a fool or a psychopath would ever dress in all white. Just imagine the INSTANT dirty marks wherever you go. This is more likely to change my opinion of TK than any of his booking decisions!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Thank you brother!


@Chelsea is a woman or is my life a lie ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It didn't end well for the last man who would be king.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Whoanma said:


> It didn't end well for the last man who would be king.


Was hoping someone would get the reference


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> @Chelsea is a woman or is my life a lie ?


Chelsea is a woman? God damn. 😍


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Thank you brother!





HookedOnThuganomics said:


> @Chelsea is a woman or is my life a lie ?





Mr316 said:


> Chelsea is a woman? God damn. 😍












I myself haven't been a brother since the final time I logged into Chrome last year, but that shall remain secret.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Chelsea is a woman? God damn. 😍


I always figured they were named after the Football Club and just used the name to mess with people. Or I'm wrong as usual.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

GNKenny said:


> I always figured they were named after the Football Club and just used the name to mess with people. Or I'm wrong as usual.


My real name is Arsenal.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Why is Marina Shaffir getting more tv time? I’m usually a pretty positive guy, but she’s awful. Absolute crickets every time shes introduced and her work is slow and sloppy. She has an ok look but nothing that stands out. The fact that she receives more time than just about every single female on the roster, including their champ, is inexcusable. End this experiment, please. 

Seeing more fallout from the Christian and Luchasaurus turn. The on going story to build Jungle boy into a star is underway thanks to the tremendous heel work of Christian. I really can’t wait to see if JB will have a true identity change once he comes back to confront these two men that have stabbed him in the back. With Christian going so hard at JB’s family will he embrace the “Perry” name and defend his family? Looking forward to the next chapter. 

As for the rest of the card, it looks great. I love that Swerve and Keith Lee will be on Dynamite, I really dig what they’ve been doing on Rampage. The friction between the two is intriguing, pretty much always caused by Swerve, but it seems they’ve patched things up a bit.

Really hoping the strap is put on Wardlow and the title captures some prestige lost since the hot potato booking. The TNT title needs Wardlow and Wardlow needs the TNT title. Don’t put it off any longer, put the strap on the man, and strap a rocket to the big SOB. 

The main event I’m very intrigued with. I think we know the result but I’m happy to see Brody get some shine. Guy has a great look, and I also think we’ll get some intertwining of HOB and BCC out of this which can provide nothing but great television going forward. Itll be fun seeing the fall out from Blood and Guts as well, more teasing towards a clash between Claudio and Mad King will be nice.

So much fun stuff happening, even with the injury bug striking. Wednesday should be a blast per usual.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> My real name is Arsenal.


I have some arsenal here for you


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544168189193494529
Card looks good.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> _*the man who should be coming out to symphony of destruction God damn it Wardlow *_


Goddammit now I want this to happen and will think of it every time Wardlow comes out.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

theshape31 said:


>


The ratings will shit the bed in the final quarters again. We've seen this episode already.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> _We have a tnt title street fight with the champion Scorpio sky hoping to avoid a night at the symphony and retain his championship against* the man who should be coming out to symphony of destruction God damn it Wardlow*_





GohanX said:


> Goddammit now I want this to happen and will think of it every time Wardlow comes out.


For the past 2 days I’ve been envisioning this incredible entrance that will never happen and I can’t shake it. I don’t think I’ll ever be happy again.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I honestly can't guess the outcome of the Wardlow vs Scorpio match. It seems obvious they want to put the belt on Wardlow, but I can see a screw job finish where Scorpio retains (maybe with help from some ATT guys?), and it builds to a rematch at All Out (steel cage?) where Wardlow destroys him and takes the championship.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> Why is Marina Shaffir getting more tv time? I’m usually a pretty positive guy, but she’s awful. Absolute crickets every time shes introduced and her work is slow and sloppy. She has an ok look but nothing that stands out. The fact that she receives more time than just about every single female on the roster, including their champ, is inexcusable. End this experiment, please.
> 
> Seeing more fallout from the Christian and Luchasaurus turn. The on going story to build Jungle boy into a star is underway thanks to the tremendous heel work of Christian. I really can’t wait to see if JB will have a true identity change once he comes back to confront these two men that have stabbed him in the back. With Christian going so hard at JB’s family will he embrace the “Perry” name and defend his family? Looking forward to the next chapter.
> 
> ...


Marina is the road to Roddy

so, its double the suck when all is said and done


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Marina is the road to Roddy
> 
> so, its double the suck when all is said and done


Roddy has been trying to get out of his WWE contract for months. He's already trying to get into AEW. TK doesn't need bait.

I think this is another case of TK not deviating from a plan no matter what. After the terrible Marina Shafir vs Thunder Rosa match, Nyla Rose and Marina Shafir attacked Rosa and Toni Storm made the save, obviously to eventually set up the tag match for tonight. TK stuck with it despite Marina's dreadful performances.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Marina is the road to Roddy
> 
> so, its double the suck when all is said and done





Geeee said:


> Roddy has been trying to get out of his WWE contract for months. He's already trying to get into AEW. TK doesn't need bait.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

You were all shitting on nxt black and gold and are getting closer and closer by the month to watching it every week!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow better fucking win.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Have a listen to the 2point0 promo at the start of Road to. Christ, they can talk, well moreso Menard.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Have a listen to the 2point0 promo at the start of Road to. Christ, they can talk, especially Menard.


I’ve been saying it since day one, Menard is great.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mister Sinister said:


> *The ratings will shit the bed* in the final quarters again. We've seen this episode already.


Are we talking just a little shart, or a full-on bowel release here?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Have a listen to the 2point0 promo at the start of Road to. Christ, they can talk, well moreso Menard.


It seriously seems like Daddy Magic is putting out weekly top level promos on these road to videos. This week's promo was on another level though.

Keeping with that theme, I think heel 2.0 vs a face Acclaimed could be a really good tag title feud in the next couple years.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mox fucking sucks as champ again. Monster of the Week bullshit. Fuck off.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

MaseMan said:


> I honestly can't guess the outcome of the Wardlow vs Scorpio match. It seems obvious they want to put the belt on Wardlow, but I can see a screw job finish where Scorpio retains (maybe with help from some ATT guys?), and it builds to a rematch at All Out (steel cage?) where Wardlow destroys him and takes the championship.


They screwed him out of it once no chance they do it again, Wardlow is winning!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> You were all shitting on nxt black and gold and are getting closer and closer by the month to watching it every week!


Why do you think I don’t watch every minute anymore?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Menard has always been great on the mic doing comedy bits channeling the Nasty Boyz, but he’s showing a side to him in this promo that shows he could be a singles guy.

Very compelling.Tony needs to let these guys talk more on Dynamite


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> Mox fucking sucks as champ again. Monster of the Week bullshit. Fuck off.


I see a guy who is putting in the best in ring work of his career going on a short second run and some monster of the week booking where he can give the rub to guys like King, Lee, Hobbs.. I am all for that. If it leads to fueding with HOB, all for that too. 

Fun, exciting matches with some fresher faces getting World Title opportunities.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> I see a guy who is putting in the best in ring work of his career going on a short second run and some monster of the week booking where he can give the rub to guys like King, Lee, Hobbs.. I am all for that. If it leads to fueding with HOB, all for that too.
> 
> Fun, exciting matches with some fresher faces getting World Title opportunities.


I see an unimportant world champion with no story, heat, or direction. Again.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scuba Steve said:


> and some monster of the week booking where he can give the rub to guys like King, Lee, Hobbs..


Ahh the old Brian Cage and Lance Archer “rub”

Certainly paid off for them!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If I was booking, I wouldn't be doing major interim world title matches on bog standard Dynamites either. It's smarter to look beyond the week-to-week at the big picture when you have to move more tix. Tonight's show is going to sell between 4,700 and 5,000 by the looks of it, which makes it a smaller Dynamite - probably the smallest of all those coming up. So for it to have any sort of world title match (on top of a TNT Title match) is something.

The interim title shouldn't have any major challenger right now because they have bigger shows coming up at places like the Gas South Arena, Van Andel Arena (live Rampage + BOTB III) and Target Center (Quake by the Lake special at the same place they ran Full Gear with Kenny vs. Hangman). I'd expect no major title match involving Mox till one of the latter two shows, both of which are early August.

Brody King has had virtually no intro in AEW and was thrown straight into the House of Black, but is a good big man worker and could benefit from an intense match with Mox. At least solidfying him as someone as a credible midcard guy who can challenge for titles. Every reign they've done has at least one defense with this type of intent. There's also still that possibility it's a transition match to something like Mox vs. Malakai or BCC vs. HoB, since it's hard to imagine the House of Black not getting involved.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

A one week build should be plenty enough for Moxley vs. King. King won a battle royale. Unless they wanted to build more mystique for the match itself leading to the first ever AEW Rumba. Actually, Rumba has got to be trademarked as well.

We will still have “Who is he?” posts with a “proper” build. Irregardless of how many weeks of build the match might get to ensure fans will still say that so-and-so is unknown. They can’t and/or won’t care about the match at all without it leading to at least an attempt at increasing ratings.

The match is the endgame that wrestlers aspire to compete in. Then


bdon said:


> I see an unimportant world champion with no story, heat, or direction. Again.


The story is that despite being larger than Moxley Brody King is an underdog. He won a two ring rumble, the first of its kind in AEW, by eliminating an AEW favourite to earn a shot at the AEW Interim champ Jon Moxley. Can a wrestler, with mostly tag team matches on his record defeat Jon Moxley in the biggest match of Brody King’s career?

That is the story. I would think those factors are obvious to AEW viewers.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

TNT title should main event anyway. Have Mox open the show.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> TNT title should main event anyway. Have Mox open the show.


World Title match should always main event. TNT should open.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I think people are reading too far into the Mox/Brody match, it should be just a way to start a new storyline. Mox vs. Brody is just the start of a chapter leading up to HOB vs. BCC I’m sure. Eventually leading to Malakai vs. Mox or maybe even Malakai vs. Danielson when he returns.

Of course I may be wrong, but this _should_ be the direction to go in now. Time to get House Of Black to actually do something and for BCC to get away from the comedy circle jerk of the JAS. If this is just a one-and-done where it’s just a straight title defence, then it’s a fucking waste.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> World Title match should always main event. TNT should open.


I dunno. I think we're getting a title change in the TNT match though. Could be a good opportunity to see if Wardlow can main event


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I dunno. I think we're getting a title change in the TNT match though. Could be a good opportunity to see if Wardlow can main event


Even if we get a title change, I still think World Title should close the show.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> World Title match should always main event. TNT should open.


Nope. It's the interim world title against a complete nobody with absolutely 0% chance of an upset. Open the show with it and have the Wardlow title change main event for a hot finish.

No one gives a fuck about Moxley beating Brody King. Shit way to finish the show. A proper world title match between two big names should always main event, yes. Not the interim title against someone who everyone knows has no chance whatsoever of winning.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Be nice to have a week without a womens match sticking up the joint but at least I can easily fast forward it, like I have done for weeks.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Even if we get a title change, I still think World Title should close the show.


The most important [title] match should always close the show. And one of my biggest problems with AEW weeklies is how often the main event match will open the show. And in its place at the end of the night is often just a throwaway match or, in the least, the lesser of the two main events. A great pro wrestling TV show always builds the entire night toward the biggest match. I truly hope that AEW can get that sorted sooner than later, because it will do nothing but help to improve the quality [and ratings] of their weekly product.

Armchair booking, I would’ve made Mox vs. Brody a non-title match and open the show with it. I actually miss the days where a champ got in the ring with newer guys without the need for the title being defended on TV. The #1 guy has another reason to look strong while introducing the audience to a lesser-known talent. And by doing this, it tells the audience that the most important match of the night is the only title being defended. Stay tuned, folks!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What should I have for dinner while watching the best wrestling on the planet tonight? I need suggestions!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think Paige's contract is up. Could she show up on Dynamite?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think Paige's contract is up. Could she show up on Dynamite?


Tonight? Doubt it. At some point? For sure. You know the madman is already on the phone with her.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Mr316 said:


> Tonight? Doubt it. At some point? For sure. You know the madman is already on the phone with her.


She's useless she can't wrestle cause of her neck


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> I see an unimportant world champion with no story, heat, or direction. Again.


They have had one week of TV since Mox won and the RR that King won was a makeshift match made after an illness downed a previously planned match up for Rampage. 

We don't know if Tony is completely changing what he was planning or if he is simply altering what he had planned. But to complain that they didn't immediately start setting up a new story or even tease a direction is silly. 

The lack of patience is what lends to fans being overly critical and criticizing the story off of its cover.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Scuba Steve said:


> They have had one week of TV since Mox won and the RR that King won was a makeshift match made after an illness downed a previously planned match up for Rampage.
> 
> We don't know if Tony is completely changing what he was planning or if he is simply altering what he had planned. But to complain that they didn't immediately start setting up a new story or even tease a direction is silly.
> 
> The lack of patience is what lends to fans being overly critical and criticizing the story off of its cover.


History says TK is giving Mox Monster of the Week booking and that he will not deviate from his plans.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> What should I have for dinner while watching the best wrestling on the planet tonight? I need suggestions!


Wings bro

always wings!



bdon said:


> History says TK is giving Mox Monster of the Week booking and that he will not deviate from his plans.


You gonna let 15 min sour your whole 2 hours again? XD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> She's useless she can't wrestle cause of her neck


Could be a situation where WWE won't clear her but AEW will. I think she may be considering a comeback


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> History says TK is giving Mox Monster of the Week booking and that he will not deviate from his plans.


He was just forced to deviate from plans on Friday and whipped up the Rumble match for a title shot on the fly. So there goes the notion he won't or doesn't deviate from his plans.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geeee said:


> Could be a situation where WWE won't clear her but AEW will. I think she may be considering a comeback


If her neck was jacked up by doing the safe wwe style there's no way I can see her doing the higher impact aew style.

At absolute best you could use her family connections and set up a partnership with RPW maybe


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Wings bro
> 
> always wings!
> 
> ...


Those 15 minutes have an incredibly promising outlook on the quality of the match that Mox and King can deliver. 

The brutal and violent summer of Mox begins tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> She's useless she can't wrestle cause of her neck


really? Have you seen the number of useless wrestlers who have been under contract in the last 3 years? Tony Madman will definitely find something to do for Paige.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> really? Have you seen the number of useless wrestlers who have been under contract in the last 3 years? Tony Madman will definitely find something to do for Paige.


They can say what they want about you, but you might be the most true AEW/Tony Khan fan on the board. Yes, you will criticize in a moment’s notice, but it is only due to your faith in what he CAN be.

Just like everyone will kiss your ass and tell you you’re fine as you are, but only a true friend will let you know when you’re fucking up…


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

bdon said:


> They can say what they want about you, but you might be the most true AEW/Tony Khan fan on the board. Yes, you will criticize in a moment’s notice, but it is only due to your faith in what he CAN be.
> 
> Just like everyone will kiss your ass and tell you you’re fine as you are, but only a true friend will let you know when you’re fucking up…


Thank you brother. I call it like I see it. If it’s good, it’s good. If it sucks, it sucks.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Thank you brother. I call it like I see it. If it’s good, it’s good. If it sucks, it sucks.


Same. Although I’ve grown tired of getting annoyed at the WWE-ness of it all since Full Gear. Just anxiously waiting for Kenny to return and watch the shift in programming.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Ready for the best show of the week ☺


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chelsea said:


> My real name is Arsenal.


Mom ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So it will be chicken fingers with fries and a salad tonight. Kind of bad booking on my part if I’m totally honest. I kind of feel like when we had Deonna vs Martinez as a Dynamite Main Event. Or that pizza guy vs Jericho.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I'll be honest, i'm really not that interested in the show tonight. This is the type of show that really needs an MJF to headline it. Other than Scorpio-Wardlow, it feels like alot of inconsequential filler.

Womens match - garbage

Lee/Swerve vs Butcher/Blade - i think Lee/Swerve are great together, lot of cool spots, but don't think matching these guys up with Butcher/Blade will result in that good of match. Not really anything on the line here either.

Moxley-King - it'd be interesting if it was a gimmick hardcore match, but a regular match where you already know who is going to win is kinda boring. At least when Mox/Archer hooked up for the jobber to the stars match, it was a gimmick match.

When you're missing Punk, Danielson, MJF, Darby, even Britt Baker (if you are going to have a womens match) - just not much star power on the show tonight and really not lot of great wrestling either at least with guys like FTR not being there either.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 127049
> 
> 
> what an absolute madman.



I would have gone with the blue


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> What should I have for dinner while watching the best wrestling on the planet tonight? I need suggestions!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wardlow needs to win in a squash here and go on a good 6 month run and calm that belt down.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wardlow needs to win in a squash here and go on a good 6 month run and calm that belt down.


Agree. It would make MJF look really bad if it’s not a squash tonight.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> So it will be chicken fingers with fries and a salad tonight. Kind of bad booking on my part if I’m totally honest. I kind of feel like when we had Deonna vs Martinez as a Dynamite Main Event. Or that pizza guy vs Jericho.


Yeah I'm undecided if I am watching this show live, that or if I do I am definitely skipping the atrocious Nyla/Marina stuff


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wardlow needs to win in a squash here and go on a good 6 month run and calm that belt down.


I think ATT might help Scorpio get some offense


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

TNT Championship street fight match is interesting.

So is the Butcher and Blade vs. Keith Lee and Swerve.

Also I do like the whole Christian and Dark Luchasaurus thing.

I really don't get Tony's interest in Marina. He has other women that are better than her. 

Sure, the preview isn't one of the greatest but I am sure that he show will deliver.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Yeah I'm undecided if I am watching this show live, that or if I do I am definitely skipping the atrocious Nyla/Marina stuff


Watch it live brother. We have no reason to turn heel yet. Gotta support the absolute madman Tony.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks like a good card tonight.

hopefully Wardlow gets the W


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

MJF when?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nothing Finer said:


> MJF when?


Whenever he returns, I doubt they promote it beforehand. As they shouldn't. The first riff to his music needs to come out of nowhere and be as sudden as possible. 

Supposedly TNT/TBS doesn't even want him in the marketing. Whether that's all part of the work or not remains to be seen.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Last minute booking


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Last minute booking


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> View attachment 127215


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're using the standard stage today which is basically code for the 'not so big AEW show'.

BTW, this is where Brodie Lee was supposed to debut, but didn't during the pandemic. I'm sure he'll get a mention tonight, it being his hometown.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> They're using the standard stage today which is basically code for the 'not so big AEW show'.
> 
> BTW, this is where Brodie Lee was supposed to debut, but didn't during the pandemic. I'm sure he'll get a mention tonight, it being his hometown.
> 
> View attachment 127220


To be fair, they only use the other stage when they plan on having fans behind it. Takes a very large crowd for this.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Please MJF 🙏

Give us some Miro too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

VIVA LUCHA!


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

3venflow said:


> VIVA LUCHA!
> 
> View attachment 127222


Muchas gracias TK!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Penta vs Rush certainly bolsters the card.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s go Tony! I’m all set. Give us one hell of a show you crazy SOB.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

King VS Mox and Penta VS Rush. 

I am here for it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW going big in September - Justin Roberts announced in the arena they're running the Key State Center in Buffalo, NY on September 7th. The post-All Out Dynamite/Rampage.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Penta gonna lose to Andrade’s Spanish amigo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

No JR from the start again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

redban said:


> Penta gonna lose to Andrade’s Spanish amigo


Neither of them are Spanish.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Well it's almost showtime. Enjoy the show AEW Galaxy!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I like JR but Taz on commentary is the way forward.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Dynamite is gonna be good this week


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Let’s go!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Excalibur namedrops MJF.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Dynamite is gonna be good this week


Like always?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

rich110991 said:


> Like always?


Like always.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

MJF mention!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Got the whole squad out with him, Wardlow may lose here and win it later.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, Wardlow needs some backup.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

They make Scorpio and Ethan look like geeks with real MMA fighters.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Got the whole squad out with him, Wardlow may lose here and win it later.


Would be fucking idiotic. You cannot have him lose twice to fucking Scorpio Sky.

Have Wardlow fuck them all up.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Passion Of The Wardlow


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad they are kicking off with this!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Fucking hell im frightened they really are going to let Sky win again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wardlow shouldn’t lose.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Would be fucking idiotic. You cannot have him lose twice to fucking Scorpio Sky.
> 
> Have Wardlow fuck them all up.


Yup, Wardlow needs to annihilate this bitch.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What's the obsession with parroting the "Brodie Lee was the greatest TNT champ" his reign was bleh as fuck


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Fucking hell im frightened they really are going to let Sky win again.


Tony can be dumb, but no way he is THAT dumb right?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Throw them out ref.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Commercial already? Did I have a stroke and this is RAW?


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Allan Angels still with a job as ref. 

So no MJF? That sucks 👎


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> What's the obsession with parroting the "Brodie Lee was the greatest TNT champ" his reign was bleh as fuck


because the real greatest TNT champ is on monday nights tbh


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

TMTT said:


> Throw them out ref.


It's a street fight, they can be out there.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Street fight needs some weapons. This is too much of a normal match


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Wardlow’s the guy. Vince would be having orgasms over him.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Would be fucking idiotic. You cannot have him lose twice to fucking Scorpio Sky.
> 
> Have Wardlow fuck them all up.


Well I don’t disagree lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Does War Dog have any friends to even the odds? I'm thinking FTR, his former Pinnacle buddies.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow sells well.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> It's a street fight, they can be out there.


Forgot that, doesn't look like a street fight.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

TMTT said:


> Forgot that, doesn't look like a street fight.


It's more like a lumberjack match.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Even though it's by streetfight rules , if Warldow gets geeked out and loses. Tony Khan is dumber than dirt and just ruined Warlords career and momentum. Wardlow has to win!


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> What's the obsession with parroting the "Brodie Lee was the greatest TNT champ" his reign was bleh as fuck


Its their way to honor Brodie Lee. I dont see why that should be a bad thing?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> It's a street fight, they can be out there.


THROW THEM OUT


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This match is a bit clunky so far. Wardlow is very slow in there


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

TMTT said:


> Forgot that, doesn't look like a street fight.


Yeah, so far, just another typical match, for a title


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jeff Hardy, eat your heart out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit that Swanton was awesome


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> THROW THEM OUT


Into the street! Oh wait.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Street fight with all these people out there for Scorpio. Wardlow might bury Scorpio if he wins in this setting


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Wardlow should clearly be in UFC.

Dude handled like 6 mma fighters at once.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So nice of Shredder to lend out his footsoldiers tonight for Dan Lambert.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Are these actual ATT guys or indy wrestlers? They move suspiciously naturally in the ring.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow over AF give him the gold NOW


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Do you know you can use weapons in a street fight?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big pop! Let’s go!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn, Wardlow killed him. Never seen Scorp beaten that easily.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WARDLOWS WORLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLD


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wardlow vs Miro next, fuck Miro vs Black


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

3


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The people on their feet. Everyone gets a reaction in AEW, but Wardlow is OVER.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TNT title gets passed around more than Paige lmao


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Now that’s the way to finish. Squash Scorpio like a geek


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FUCK YEAAHHHH that almost came off like a squash honestly lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes! So glad that belts off Scorpio Sky, Wardlow should hold this belt for a long time.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Yesssssssssss.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

burtchensen said:


> Its their way to honor Brodie Lee. I dont see why that should be a bad thing?


Because it's stupid and shoehorned in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Almost every regular match in AEW's history was more of a street fight than that though heh.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Wardlow vs Miro next, fuck Miro vs Black


What is this website’s obsession with rusev / Miro


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That was certainly a swift change of booking to get the heat back on Wardlow after the Mark Sterling stuff was a dud


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

technical issues but made it in time to see Wardlow win the TNT


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> TNT title gets passed around more than Paige lmao


As it should, I miss when belts changed around a lot


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yes Wardlow!!!!! Fucking awesome


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wardlow should hold that belt for the rest of the year


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> As it should, I miss when belts changed around a lot


Then you must love the 24/7 title lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> As it should, I miss when belts changed around a lot


Yeah not every title needs to be held for months on end. Although Wardlow should hold onto it for a while.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544837420725706756


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Moxley's mannerisms are slightly annoying lol. Man just be swaying all over the place lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I really fucking miss MJF!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah not every title needs to be held for months on end. Although Wardlow should hold onto it for a while.


I enjoy long reigns. It depends on who and how are they booked.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome promo by Moxley, yet again. Guy just goes to that next level when he's champ. Think this main event might actually surprise me.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Moxley's mannerisms are slightly annoying lol. Man just be swaying all over the place lol


I swear. He was worse in the shield always just shaking his head and shoulders lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

JonMox backstage selling the hell out of a title match. 2020 vibez.

Punk and MJF were among those who pushed for Brody King to be signed. Hope he takes his chance in the spotlight tonight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Then you must love the 24/7 title lol


It's a solid comedy segment title. Need new players for it though


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Might’ve been a good chance to create a hook for the show there by having House of Black appear behind Mox in the boiler room there


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’d do a short Ethan Page and Wardlow feud now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Commercial already? Did I have a stroke and this is RAW?


Irs been getting worse lately for sure, TBS taxing out here



RapShepard said:


> Wardlow vs Miro next, fuck Miro vs Black


Lol who wins


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Took too long but they got the right result so no complaints.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> I enjoy long reigns. It depends on who and how are they booked.


Yeah i enjoy them too, thats what i'm saying though, the womens title, the tag titles and world title constantly get long reigns, its fine to have 1 belt that changes hands a bit more frequently.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Glad Wardlow won obviously. It’s time. Crowd was super hot for him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy to dethrone Wardlow next week 😉


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544837710778621953


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Tony Nese is used less in AEW than he was in WWE if thats possible lol.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Not sure why they bothered to even call that a street fight there was nothing street fight about that match.

nitpicking though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah not every title needs to be held for months on end. Although Wardlow should hold onto it for a while.


Agreed on both parts. It just adds something when a title can believably change at any moment.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Has mark sterling ever been in an entertaining segment?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Let’s go again!!!! Christian!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I swear. He was worse in the shield always just shaking his head and shoulders lmao


True he has toned it down a lot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Christian is essentially The Emperor and Luchasaurus is his Darth Vader.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Luchasaurus new mask is  and so is Christian's fit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Christian about to cut another GOAT tier promo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Is Christian going for the Billy Bob Thornton look from Fargo?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lol Christian is gonna make them both.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Corny and Brian were right, that tutletleneck on Christian really gives him that extra prick look. Those little details help so much.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Christian on the mic? FUCK YES


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Corny and Brian were right, that tutletleneck on Christian really gives him that extra prick look. Those little details help so much.


It's perfect. Hopefully he keeps it as a heel


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

that aint jeff hardy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Irs been getting worse lately for sure, TBS taxing out here
> 
> 
> 
> Lol who wins


Wardlow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Christian and Matt Hardy feuding in 2022, come on man lol....


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fatt Hardy. No one cares.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

who the hell asked for Matt Hardy?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hardy?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Christian can bury Jeff.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Lol who wins


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Two Sheds said:


> Corny and Brian were right, that tutletleneck on Christian really gives him that extra prick look. Those little details help so much.


Lol yeah i believe he said he dresses like a Die Hard villain.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Favorite part of the show right here for the last two weeks. 

Heel Christian + Mic in hand = GOLD


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hardy better just be there to take an ass kicking.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Time to beat down Hardy the Dino


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn. That was fucking smart.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol Christian love it


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Matt Hardy white knighting Jungle Boy. lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

alright, bringing out Matt Hardy was worth it for that comment alone.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian is trying to out-MJF MJF.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmaoooooo


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Could do worse.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Christian is so top tier. This guy was hidden away not wrestling and not doing promos for a year?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Butcher and Blaze?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Butcher and blaze? Ain’t it blade?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

that remark was fucking epic lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

blaze? LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes. Jeff blazed.




Wait what


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck off Matt

Wonder how folk will react to the Jeff knock


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Blade not Blaze, Fatt Hardy you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Butcher and blaze? Ain’t it blade?


Well nobody cares either way.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Has Matt been doing literally nothing but eating since the last time we saw him?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Fuck off Matt
> 
> Wonder how folk will react to the Jeff knock


Im sure the PC woke twitter crowd are furiously typing right now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They did sleazeball Matt vs nice guy Christian last year. How the tables have turned.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Christian is right about the clout chasing


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Has Matt been doing literally nothing eating since the last time we saw him?



Getting the munchies is a bitch.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Matt calling someone out for using someone after he spent most of his time in AEW using people...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I aint seen a face get destroyed on the mic like that since Scott Steiner roasted the dudley boyz in tna.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Christian is legit the best thing in AEW right now, in all honesty the best he's ever been in his career.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

How dare he mock Senor Benjamin


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Is Christian supposed to be substitute MJF? Lol*


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Did somebody spill potato chips or something on that floor


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Christian has been on fire these passed few weeks


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Matt just got destroyed by Christian and it was great.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787]I CRIED


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Christian’s gimmick should be shooting on guys (verbally) and having Luchasaurus destroy them


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

redban said:


> Did somebody spill potato chips or something on that floor


Confetti


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Matt Menard needs to get a push


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

They should’ve shown the whole of that Daddy Magic promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Im sure the PC woke twitter crowd are furiously typing right now.


It's always back and forth on whether it's okay to use it lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Christian is legit the best thing in AEW right now, in all honesty the best he's ever been in his career.


He sounded a bit like KO there


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Christian shows MJF that he isn't the only one that can do the stick.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

No one in the back wanting to help Matt is at least believable.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WE THE PEOPLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is Christian supposed to be substitute MJF? Lol*


Christian has been doing this before MJF was born my guy.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

The real americans


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> No one in the back wanting to help Matt is at least believable.


his own brother was dancing to the ring when he helped him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Araxen said:


> Christian shows MJF that he isn't the only one that can do the stick.


Yeah but MJF would still own him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jake isn't wrong about Claudio's title hopes


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hager get rid of that fucking lisp already, little girls have gotten rid of lisps, i'm sure you can cause you sound goofy as fuck.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hager gets to lie down for Claudio next week.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Christian could literally be world champion. I wouldn’t be mad at it. I think he should get a run before it’s all said and done.

great backstage segment between Cesaro and Hager.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s BLAZEEEEEE!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

THE BUNNY!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Butcher and Blade are used like once every 5 months.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Christian has been doing this before MJF was born my guy.


*I've been watching him for 23 years. He never cut promos like this that crossed the line.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Claudio and those damn promos


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Here look, it’s Claudio Cast-something


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What cruel bastard decided Claudio and Hager should have a verbal back and forth?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

They gave former Cesaro (Im too lazy to Google the new name) a mike?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Butcher and the Blaze


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

And now theres stupid Justin Roberts announcing The Butcher as "The Boozer" 😂


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The Butcher and the Blade have one of the most unique looks in AEW, and TK just loves jobbing them out.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Butcher please get a singles run and ditch that dead weight Blade?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Butcher and the Blaze


Justin Roberts just made it The Boozer and The Blaze 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not gonna lie I missed the Bunny


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544841174904700928


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I've been watching him for 23 years. He never cut promos like this that crossed the line.*


He's not restricted with what he says in AEW 🤷


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> And now theres stupid Justin Roberts announcing The Butcher as "The Boozer" 😂


The Boozer and The Blaze sounds like a Jeff Hardy / RVD tag team.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I've been watching him for 23 years. He never cut promos like this that crossed the line.*


Well WWE is for kids  TNA I guess just didn’t want to go there.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Directionless Keith Lee.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Jim Ross? Did he fall asleep?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's not restricted with what he says in AEW 🤷


*Neither was he in TNA. Have you ever heard a Scott Steiner promo? LMAO *


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Butcher with a slight resemblence to Damien Demento with those tassles and the skullet.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Chan Hung said:


> Where is Jim Ross? Did he fall asleep?


He is on rampage now


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> He is on rampage now



Wtf really


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Neither was he in TNA. Have you ever heard a Scott Steiner promo? LMAO *


I've heard them all lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wtf does the Butcher have on his feet


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 127230


The Bunny is the best part of this match 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544841741508960258


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Wtf really











AEW Experimenting With Commentary Team Rotation, Jim Ross Calling Friday's Rampage


Last Sunday's Forbidden Door pay-per-view saw a unique rotation of commentators, with Excalibur and Taz being joined by NJPW's Kevin Kelly, as well as




wrestlingheadlines.com


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Blade is underrated. I'm not a fan of Butcher. I would prefer Blade as a singles wrestler


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Keith Lee and Swerve is sucha random as fuck team.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"The Big Guy" 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Well WWE is for kids  TNA I guess just didn’t want to go there.


*Again, see Scott Steiner 😂*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Blade is underrated. I'm not a fan of Butcher. I would prefer Blade as a singles wrestler


Blade is just generic as hell to me, he had a singles run in TNA and it was utterly terrible and he was terrible. Butcher has one of the most unique throwback brawler looks i've ever seen and his singles matches the little he's had was good.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Very botchy so far


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> AEW Experimenting With Commentary Team Rotation, Jim Ross Calling Friday's Rampage
> 
> 
> Last Sunday's Forbidden Door pay-per-view saw a unique rotation of commentators, with Excalibur and Taz being joined by NJPW's Kevin Kelly, as well as
> ...


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Blade is just generic as hell to me, he had a singles run in TNA and it was utterly terrible and he was terrible. Butcher has one of the most unique throwback brawler looks i've ever seen.


It's the opposite for me.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Blade is underrated. I'm not a fan of Butcher. I would prefer Blade as a singles wrestler


I remember his run back in Impact, there was always potential there. 

The Blade with The Bunny as a singles heel act would actually work!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Struggling to get into the show tonight to be honest.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It's the opposite for me.


Butcher is anything but generic lol, you see him in a room and you instantly notice him. Blade would blend into a group with anyone, just some average sized clean cut bald dude.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> I remember his run back in Impact, there was always potential there.
> 
> The Blade with The Bunny as a singles heel act would actually work!


He's in great shape, I want to see what he can do on the mic as a singles heel. He's pretty good in the ring.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I never will.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Well it certainly looks like he never misses breakfast club.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Butcher is anything but generic lol, you see him in a room and you instantly notice him. Blade would blend into a group with anyone, just some average sized clean cut bald dude.


He's a fat tattooed guy. There's so many of those already in wrestling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why'd Butcher add tassels onto his boots? doesn't suit him at all.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Top AEW Star Added To Ric Flair’s Last Match Event, Updated Card - Wrestling Inc.


AEW star Rey Fenix has been added to the card for the upcoming "Ric Flair's Last Match" pay-per-view event.




www.wrestlinginc.com





Rey Fenix has been added to a four way lucha libre match to the Ric Flair event.

@ReyFenixMx vs @Laredokidpro1 vs @Taurusoriginalvs vs @bandidowrestler


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Keith’s fat ass was late.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Well it certainly looks like he never misses breakfast club.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Butcher and Blade I guess are considered the hometown team so they’ll probably get the win here and Lee/Swerve will break up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW has a problem with ref counts/kickout times. More than a few feel like they should be 3 counts.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I always get nervous about Doomsday Device type moves if it doesn’t involve LOD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He's a fat tattooed guy. There's so many of those already in wrestling.


None look as oldschool as he does, the hair and facial hair make him stand out, he looks like some bad ass guy in 40's you'd see in a bar that would fuck you up like alot of brawlers from the 80's.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The ref botched the pin. He was on the mat before Swerve even covered him.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The Bunny still does that squealing 😂


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Hobbs has that look without the belly.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The FTW belt is so tacky. Ricky is better than it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ricky Starks is on some Ric Flair shit right now LOL


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Starks looks generic af in street clothes, he looks like just a average guy 😂


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Hold him back!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Hobbs looks fantastic


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Butcher/Blade should be such a bigger deal than they are in AEW


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ricky Starks is awesome on the mic! 😂


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Could’ve ended their career on the mic? Now I’ve heard everything.

This is the only company I’ve ever seen where they tout their own yapping abilities as something formidable. Fucking weak.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Ricky Starks is on some Ric Flair shit right now LOL


He found TK's coke stash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The FTW title is nothing more than replica belt he carries around at this point, it has no prestige, no importance, never defended, no one wants it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bucks saving this segment. Thank you bucks


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The F*cks of Youth?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bucks are doing a slow burn babyface turn to get back with Hangman I think.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Not a fan of these WWE style promos where they just walk out one by one and take turns talking. I hate it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tag division is better with Bucks on top


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet The Bucks got their asses kicked and stuffed in lockers every day in highschool


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Matt Jackson trying to put on a raspy voice like he's 97 HBK is so embarrassing to watch. These clowns really are cosplay wrestlers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol nick Jackson (we’re better than them and you know it) 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Never makes sense for a heel team to ask to defend against 2 others


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Another three-way tag match? 

Well, crowd is behind FTR at least.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m too drunk for this shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Bucks are a heel team. Why would they voluntarily give the fans this match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Over as F.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FTR chants rubbing it in their faces lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Get these goofs off TV. FTR is over!



SAMCRO said:


> I bet The Bucks got their asses kicked and stuffed in lockers every day in highschool


Probably still going on today.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why isn't Brody giving the promo? Or is it Black vs Moxley??


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I'll never get how the Bucks are a GOAT tag-team. I'll never consider them one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That segment was absolute dog shit and I can't wait for Cornette to bury it.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544844738066632705*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I hate the way Black does his promos. He needs to either speak louder or they turn his mic up. It’s like he’s whispering for effect but it comes off so annoying


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

redban said:


> Bucks are a heel team. Why would they voluntarily give the fans this match


Bucks forcing the crowd to watch a Bucks' match is a heel move.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do we really need Tony to come out here hosting the interviews? can Eddie not just come out and cut a promo?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Another three-way tag match?
> 
> Well, crowd is behind FTR at least.


During the 3 way we will get FTR chants lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It’s Eddie Kingston time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Never makes sense for a heel team to ask to defend against 2 others


I mean heels don’t always need need to run away from fights lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony's face when he's pissed lol...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well that was terrible on Ruby's end


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Camacho dressed like John Cena? 😂


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

This show feels very WWE esque this week....so many segments, promos....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Who cares about Ruby Soho. lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol this feud ain’t over yet


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol that was so wwe. As in terrible and cheesy


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

is eddie bangin ruby or somethin?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So why was Ruby keeping her arm there, just to get it slammed by the door?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Damn wish Kingston got more promo time.

Hell, should've gotten the time that last post-match promo got.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ruby really fucking suck at everything.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Toucan So-ho being assaulted!!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes! Get her Jericho! Bury that Riott jobber! 👏🏻


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Why did Tay attack that circus clown?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ruby is lucky she isn’t a cashier in a walmart.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

2019 Dustin Rhodes hand in the limo rehash already Jericho


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544845979215663104


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol this feud ain’t over yet


Jericho can't just end shit.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why would Eddie give a shit about Ruby Soso


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Damn wish Kingston got more promo time.
> 
> Hell, should've gotten the time that last post-match promo got.


Kingston on the mic is far more entertaining than watching Soho get attacked in a silly wwe style cut away backstage


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

It would have been better if they brought out Eddie's wife or something. That's how you do a blood feud.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony's face when he's pissed lol...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ruby puts her own arm in the car door and let's it get slammed by Tay Conti 🤦🏽.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

PavelGaborik said:


> This show feels very WWE esque this week....so many segments, promos....


Well Tony is slowly turning his entire roster into former WWE guys, so naturally he's gonna start making every aspect of his show like WWE.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I laugh if they timed that spot wrong and TC just slammed the door on thin air.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Oracle said:


> Why would Eddie give a shit about Ruby Soso


he feels he owes her, after she attacked Tay last week and helped Kingston’s team


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Why did Tay attack that circus clown?


Ruby stop Tay from interfering last week


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should put Adam Page in the Modelo beer commercial because it has his theme song 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Araxen said:


> Who cares about Ruby Soho. lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

La Parka said:


> is eddie bangin ruby or somethin?





Two Sheds said:


> Why did Tay attack that circus clown?


Kingston and Soho are kayfabe friends they mentioned it like 3 times last week, Ruby also attacked Tay during Blood and Guts


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> They gave former Cesaro (Im too lazy to Google the new name) a mike?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "new name" is actually his actual and long time used.. well..


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Araxen said:


> It would have been better if they brought out Eddie's wife or something. That's how you do a blood feud.


When I heard a woman screaming I thought it was going to be exactly that - having her tied up or something. Why would Eddie care about Ruby Soho? I guess TK is starting to use the girls in guys storylines which is better than them wrestling


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Ruby is lucky she isn’t a cashier in a walmart.


Nah come on man, she'd more realistically be a cashier at a Hot Topic.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

redban said:


> he feels he owes her, after she attacked Tay last week and helped Kingston’s team


It's just trying to get Tay something to do because they have nothing else.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That was the one cool thing Tay Conti ever did 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The child is back


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Ruby puts her own arm in the car door and let's it get slammed by Tay Conti 🤦🏽.*


yeah, that’s what it looked like to me too … botch?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dork Order and Negative One? Oh for fucks sake we've gone downhill fast.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like that Dark footage should've stayed locked away on Youtube


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh NO. WHY???


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Dork Order really?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Anna Jay on tv for the first time in FOREVER!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is this the provisional match? Have they mentioned Rush vs Penta at all yet? Don't tell me that's been cancelled.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God fuck, I might turn heel if they keep going.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lol god that looked so fucking fake, Ruby clearly putting her hand there like "Ok i'm ready slam it on me".


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

The first 30 mins of the show was really good now its gone down the toilet.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just release all these indy geeks but keep the short one. He's the ONLY one that has an ounce of personality.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Dork Order disbands hopefully.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oh God.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tony is on that premium tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Evil Uno looks like Shark Boy 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> The first 30 mins of the show was really good now its gone down the toilet.


This is the great piss and channel changing time. I cant believe Khan puts these clowns on a national TV show.

Maybe they should break up these geeks.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> There's Anna Jay on tv for the first time in FOREVER!


And still absolutely stunning as ever.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Anna should be in the middle


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> This show feels very WWE esque this week....so many segments, promos....


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> God fuck, I might turn heel if they keep going.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

well fuck. Dark Order is forever.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Boo!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god, "We're here to stay" god fucking damn it, talk about terrible news.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FrankenTodd said:


> Tony is on that premium tonight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*OH FUCK OFF 🤦🏽*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here to stay. For fucks sake. What cringey shit.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Thunder Rosa tag match
Andrade’s amigo vs Penta
Moxley vs jobber

gotta squeeze them all in one hour, with commercials


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HE SAID WHAT WE ALLL THINNKING LMAO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

He is not wrong. Rochester does suck a lot like the Dork Order does.



Prosper said:


> Kingston and Soho are kayfabe friends they mentioned it like 3 times last week, Ruby also attacked Tay during Blood and Guts


Oh, that was Ruby? I thought it was just a clown walking around in the back.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

QT and Dork Order why?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

No hes really not a legend


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

QT and Dark Order should not be on Dynamite


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Evil Uno looks like Shark Boy 😂


He looks like he ate Shark Boy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Negative 1 doing his best Butch impersonation.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The whole thing with Ruby Soho is Chris Jericho should known better that it would look corny as fuck. He should have veto'd it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why…why….why….whyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *OH FUCK OFF 🤦🏽*


Agreed. This type of shit will forever be part of the videos of the worst of AEW


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Negative 1 looking bigger than Adam Cole


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Of course they follow up a mil plus viewership with this shit. Wtf.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Ruby puts her own arm in the car door and let's it get slammed by Tay Conti 🤦🏽.*


See now I would’ve given her some slack if she just would've belted out *MAKE IT GOOD !!! DUSTY STYLE*


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Boreman Page....


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

You could do this after the show.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is as pointless as a WCW Saturday Night 2000 segment.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is worse than Orange Cassidy. 

Wow and you put Adam Page back with these fucking goofs! LOL Hilarious. That's why Page's total run fucking sucked.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I guess this is one way to get Hangman on the show


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im turning red


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Who are these guys in the ring????


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Yeah, I'm not going to make it through another hour of this garbage. And the women's match looks like a fucking disaster waiting to happen.







*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow, that was awful.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The meltdown.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

And this garbage is why AEW looks like SHIT


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

jesus


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They should have given -1 a better line than that. That fell flat


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They have milked the fuck out of that death. About as when Sasha goes on her Eddie shit


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

What is that I hear? That is the sound of tens of thousands of remotes being scrambled for.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Damn, why have this on live TV


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, just fucking wow. CRINGE AS FUCK. And Page is a geek too.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan thought that should have been on live TV? Good lord.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I agree with QT, how long are we gonna keep letting this kid come on here playing wrestler like a charity case?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

At least I got to see the beautiful Anna Jay.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What a disaster. Tony is out of his mind tonight.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Booker of the year


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> Damn, why have this on live TV


Exactly. Put that shit off TV.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Negative 1 has a deeper voice than Matt Sydal anyway.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Vince is laughing his ass off.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *OH FUCK OFF 🤦🏽*


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I get what they’re trying to do, but it’s so poorly presented. It looks bush league and amateur when stuff like this is on TV.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Announcing Jim Ross is not worth it either. He’s an announcer, a shitty one at that


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Anna Jay wasted in this


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> What a disaster. Tony is out of his mind tonight.


Yep, the show has taken a massive shit nosedive fast. Hard to defend cringey ass shit like that on TV. It's beyond bad.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TMTT said:


> Vince is laughing his ass off.


fuck Vince who cares what he would think 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Eesh came at a bad time? lol nobody happy in here.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least Anna Jay makes The Dark Order look better somewhat, they should show her more!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR just woke up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

😂 wheeling JR out there late as shit


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Disinfects the place


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

PavelGaborik said:


> Wow, that was awful.





KrysRaw1 said:


> And this garbage is why AEW looks like SHIT


It’s a 5 minute segment, in the home town of Brodie Lee. It’s fine, a way to pay a small tribute with his son.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

"I'm not going out before that shit."

- Jim Ross.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bosnian21 said:


> Damn, why have this on live TV


Don't you know if your dad dies they have to put you on TV so you can cope


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Does Jim Ross really need an entrance every time???


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully Pentagon can win a singles match on TV for once


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> fuck Vince who cares what he would think 😂


He could make a better product, if he was worried about AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rooooosh vs Penta 😍


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DRose1994 said:


> I get what they’re trying to do, but it’s so poorly presented. It looks bush league and amateur when stuff like this is on TV.


Yes. Looks forced and very rookie-ish. That shit makes the product look embarrassing to be a fan of.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Dark Penta!


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Lets see if this dude is any better than Andrade


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Is James Mitchell in creative? Whats with all the monster gimmicks?! 😂


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes i agree if -1 has to appear on tv keep it on dark or Rampage


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Don't you know if your dad dies they have to put you on TV so you can cope


And give you a contract until you are 18.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Incredible pop for Rush.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So...in kayfabe...who brings out that gravestone?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully Pentagon can win a singles match on TV for once


Nah he’s losing Rush just got here lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Heard Rush is good


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TMTT said:


> He could make a better product, If he was worried about AEW.


The man who said it’s just blood and guts? The man who doesn’t care about his own IC title? The man who said nobody reaches for the brass ring? Lol. He hasn’t got a clue what the fans want. Thank fuck for AEW and Tony.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Glad Jim Ross woke up. Notice he didn't want to be in the worst segment of Dork Order


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Of course they would follow up Blood and Guys with a terrible fucking episode.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

How come it’s pronounced Rue-shhhh , not ruhshhh


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its a bull! Is that El Toredo? 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rooosh Rush


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

penta has to win this or hes gonna look like a big bitch


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

TMTT said:


> Vince is laughing his ass off.


Not only Vince.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why even bring JR out at all? its so stupid "Ok folks i'm here for the 2nd hour cause i can't do the full 2 anymore" we don't need you for any hour, you're old, sound lifeless, make bad jokes, and are a shell of your former self, theres already more capable younger announcers at the table..


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

epfou1 said:


> It’s a 5 minute segment, in the home town of Brodie Lee. It’s fine, a way to pay a small tribute with his son.


They've honored the man and his son enough.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

rich110991 said:


> The man who said it’s just blood and guts? The man who doesn’t care about his own IC title? The man who said nobody reaches for the brass ring? Lol. He hasn’t got a clue what the fans want. Thank fuck for AEW and Tony.


AEW could be much better also.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rush is El Toredo all grown up 😂


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> I’m too drunk for this shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im on the perfect level of drunkness to enjoy every bit of it. i feel entertained af tonight!


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> So...in kayfabe...who brings out that gravestone?


Triple H


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Lets see if this dude is any better than Andrade


Talk about a low bar...but at least almost literally anything looks like Rock/Austin coming after that last segment.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

La Facción Ingobernable.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Bro. Where the FUCK is Samoa Joe anyways?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

business casual Rey Fenix is here to save the show


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rush kind of looks like Gregory Helms 😂


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bro. Where the FUCK is Samoa Joe anyways?


Think he's out filming for a superhero movie


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TMTT said:


> AEW could be much better also.


Sure. Good far outweighs the bad though.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No MJF, No Bryan, No Joe, No Punk..this show is struggling pretty bad. When you lack stars, the last thing you should do is insert Geek Order on TV but it's Khan so he's in love with those indy geeks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't wait for Jim Cornette podcast even more now haha


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> They've honored the man and his son enough.


Exactly, Eddie Guerrero wasn't honored this much after he died.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


El Torito grew up haha


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> No MJF, No Bryan, No Joe, No Punk..this show is struggling pretty bad. When you lack stars, the last thing you should do is insert Geek Order on TV but it's Khan so he's in love with those indy geeks.


We’ll, to be fair, Danielson and Punk are injured.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Those jobbers look like J and J security 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I can't wait for Jim Cornette podcast even more now haha


It is going to be a great segment.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bro. Where the FUCK is Samoa Joe anyways?


Filming some random ass show


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm liking this Rush fella.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Two Sheds said:


> It is going to be a great segment.


 I can already here the "Sighhhh" and the "God damn it Brian I try to give this BS a chance" LMAOOO


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Eww its that stupid song from WWE2k22 in that commercial 🤢


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Why is AEW so intent on these chaotic brawls every fucking show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rush and Dragon Lee usually go everywhere as a package. Surely only a matter of time. 😎


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Why is it so hard to come up with interesting segments/matches? Why does the show have to suck this much tonight? I mean…holy shit…


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Filming some random ass show



Lame. He could at least send in a promo or something.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, Eddie Guerrero wasn't honored this much after he died.


And im sure they do sincerely miss the man. But holy fuck give it a rest.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think they over-do the “take off the Luchadores mask” thing too much in AEW, Penta’s already being unlaced as the reason he loses


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Peyton Manning has a new show! 👏🏻


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rush gonna tear the mask off and low blow Penta.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I think they over-do the “take off the Luchadores mask” thing too much in AEW, Penta’s already being unlaced as the reason he loses


Not as bad as WWE luckily lol. Like ever 2 matches somebody is trying to steal Rey's fucking mask lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Not as bad as WWE luckily lol. Like ever 2 matches somebody is trying to steal Rey's fucking mask lol


And his eye.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> El Torito grew up haha


He looks like Super Crazy dressed as El Torito 😂


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Welp this has been an absolute dreadful boring show. No wonder JR falls asleep.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

His mask is hanging on by a thread.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can’t get into this at all. All the leg slapping and blah blah blah..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> And im sure they do sincerely miss the man. But holy fuck give it a rest.


Yeah for real, everytime the TNT title is brought up they gotta say Brodie was the best one ever, gotta trot his son out on the show, took the line he'd say on twitter before every Dynamite "Its Wednesday Night and you know what that means" and open every show with it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Long term Animes" 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Two Sheds said:


> And his eye.


he only has one now.

would be foolish not to go after it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whats left on this dreadful show?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Negative 1 looking bigger than Adam Cole


How do we know that _isn't_ Adam Cole?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Panter" Ffs stupid Taz! 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is terrible…JR doesn’t even feel like talking anymore and he just showed up


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This has been going forever. Why should we care about this ? There’s no story here


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

foot was already under the rope lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Andrade and Rush are gonna be a sweet tag team, they’re both great workers.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Rush gonna tear the mask off and low blow Penta.


Just call me Nostradamus.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Whats left on this dreadful show?


Marina Shafir


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Quit JOBBING Penta!!!! Argghhh Fuck you TK!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, Eddie Guerrero wasn't honored this much after he died.


Agreed. I like Brody but come on, this is borderline over-doing it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Rush gonna tear the mask off and low blow Penta.


You know it’s too predictable when it happens exactly like that


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This is terrible…JR doesn’t even feel like talking anymore and he just showed up


And it doesnt help that Excalibur and Taz keep goofing up 😂


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah Penta scootch right next to the ropes and obviously set up for him to get his foot on the rope by hooking the leg furthest from the ropes leaving the left leg right next to the ropes free to get on the ropes.....They make this shit look so fucking fake.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fuck you Tony. I hate you.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Marina Shafir


Another turd that should get flushed with D.O.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah for real, everytime the TNT title is brought up they gotta say Brodie was the best one ever, gotta trot his son out on the show, took the line he'd say on twitter before every Dynamite "Its Wednesday Night and you know what that means" and open every show with it.


Just overkill lol. Surprised they didn't do a tournament for him before they got Owen.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Lethal can talk, fuck off Sonjay.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

is there a single person in the entire universe that gives a fuck about jay lethal vs samoa joe in 2022?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Satnam Singh belongs in WWE. This guy is such a giant cartoon


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

There's Roman Reigns! Hes one of Jay Lethal's goons 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

damn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Satnam Singh belongs in WWE. This guy is such a giant cartoon


Great Khali Jr.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yikes. Overall a pretty shitty forgettable program today. Nothing really special except for Wardlow winning.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tonight’s show blows so fucking much. The contrast with the show from last week is just unreal. No consistency.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Satnam Singh belongs in WWE. This guy is such a giant cartoon


He's already in WWE! Its Roman Reigns 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a good first showing for Rush, hopefully he can speak English better than Andrade. I’ve seen him wrestle in the past but never heard him cut a promo.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

La Parka said:


> is there a single person in the entire universe that gives a fuck about jay lethal vs samoa joe in 2022?


No.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

That Dark order segment was some of the worst stuff AEW has ever done. Like good god that was cringe and good god that was bad. Tony isn't a dumb guy there is no way he thought that was going to be good. Ouch. It was the total drizzling shits.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> That was a good first showing for Rush, hopefully he can speak English better than Andrade. I’ve seen him wrestle in the past but never heard him cut a promo.


Give me a break. The match was awful.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jay, Sonjay and Satnam has no point being on this show at all, every week they cut some short promo in the back, Sonjay has a gimmick where he has a pencil on his ear for some reason and they talk about Samoa Joe and some ROH crap. Such a awful stable and has no connection to anything on AEW.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

La Parka said:


> is there a single person in the entire universe that gives a fuck about jay lethal vs samoa joe in 2022?


I do, it is going to be good.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I feel like I’ve been watching this show for 3 hours.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Give me a break. The match was awful.


Wrong.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Penta vs Rush could have used the street fight stip more than the non-street fight that was Wardlow vs Scorp. Within the ring it got get nasty, but a street fight could've turned it into a full-on bloodsoaked lucha brawl.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Fuck you Tony. I hate you.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its The Count! 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

why the fuck would OC change his attire. He should always be wearing jeans.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And we transition to more shit with Best Friends. And Danhausen. Khan is trying to outcringe the 24-7 contenders.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That's one of the more random match stipulations lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Danhausen sounds like Waluigi 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Filming some random ass show



Lame. He could at least send in a promo or something.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

OC getting lot of TV matches


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Danhausen is proof Tony will sign any Indy fuck who gets even somewhat popular or known.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

When was the last time Orange Cassidy said a word on TV


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How did these goofs manage to actually get dumber?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol playing off the Depp/Heard trial


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OC and Danhausen. Someone needs to screenshot that. That is what sadly represents AEW today for the most part.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danhausen is legit funny. But Hookhausen seems to be disappearing suddenly after getting mega over.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Max Caster save us. What no rap?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Where is Miro? What, Pac won that belt for it to never be on TV and just defended in other countries?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Face Acclaimed could be fun

Leon Ruff vs Swerve was a good feud


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bear Country is essentially Heavy Machinery same gear and everything, damn they aren't even being subtle about it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Happy that the Acclaimed are getting so much more TV time lately but this match is so unnecessary.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Jobbers to the max.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I liked the show for the most part, but the Dark Order Brodie tribute thing kinda killed it and the Rush/Penta match was merely fine. 

And honestly, Brodie's dead, it sucks for his sons, but we've gotten enough tributes. I'm tired of seeing it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Al Snow?! Where?! Justin Roberts just said Al Snow 😂


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony won’t even give Rochester a Max Caster rap. Tony really hates Rochester.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This stuff should be on dark. Really throwaway dynamite tonight


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cutting Caster off got the Ass Boys major heat haha


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Marina Shafir after this lol, wtf is this show?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Danhausen is legit funny. But Hookhausen seems to be disappearing suddenly after getting mega over.


Good, Hook should be on his own, he was over as fuck by himself without the goofy sideshow clown being his buddy.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Wait since when was Bowens out of his wheelchair? did I miss something?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats not Al Snow, Justin Roberts you stupid idiot! 😂


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

acclaimed and the ass boys getting destroyed by the job guys.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Tony won’t even give Rochester a Max Caster rap. Tony really hates Rochester.


Hard to blame him for that one.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

lol another near fall fuck up.

Tonight is not their night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Danhausen is legit funny. But Hookhausen seems to be disappearing suddenly after getting mega over.


Most of the stuff on the program doesn't make sense, seems poorly thought of and or random. No shocker you dont see Hook around him lately.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Its Street Profits vs Heavy Machinery 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Honey Bucket said:


> lol another near fall fuck up.
> 
> Tonight is not their night.



Every AEW match is required to have a 2.9999999 spot, even 8 man jobber tags


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Even an AEW crowd is turning on this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Fuego is my favourite jobber. Can't help but root for him.

Man, Bear Country have been reduced to total jobber status. I thought AEW might try to make a thing out of them.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony might as well change the main event to something like Luther vs Blaze.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Marina Shafir after this lol, wtf is this show?


Yep. Khan's trying to compete for another of the worst shows. Hey look at the bright side, We are not there in person and spent that money. I'd be pissed if i was there in person.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Have a group that has natural chemistry and is really getting over? Break them up ASAP! But leave the Dork Order together forever.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well there goes that faction


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Theres Cute Kip from TNA 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Called Billy turning last week. Acclaimed going babyface is a good move.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What was the point of that swerve exactly? Billy pretended to be on The Acclaimed's side over his son for a few weeks for what reason? To do a cheap shot after a random match on tv?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Yo! Listen! Listen!


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The Ass Boys aren't as half as good as their dad.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ass Boys need a new song for sure


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Acclaimed going babyface?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Scissor...me...daddy...


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> What was the point of that swerve exactly? Billy pretended to be on The Acclaimed's side over his son for a few weeks for what reason?


Russo would be proud.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't get over at how awesome Billy Gunn looks and the man is 60.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

We're getting God's son vs Satan's son.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Miro a heel vs Black a heel? More irrational booking.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Miro vs House of Black is gonna be sweet


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Welp Miro vs Black will hopefully be a very short not confusing feud.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Take that stupid mask off Excalibur! 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Acclaimed going babyface?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why does JR have such a hard on for Brody King lol wtf


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"The Problem" has to be the worst nickname ever for a wrestler.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PISS BREAK! 😤


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Shafir fuck me! She really sucks.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

WTF did Rose just spit out? Pepto?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Here comes the


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Undertaker showing up couldn’t save this atrocious show.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

What ever happened with the Athena and Jade stuff?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sick Miro promo as usual.

Miro/Black should be a fun program as long as it doesn't stretch too long.


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

Nylas Theme is still a fn banger!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The hell is this shit?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Thunder Rosa baby LFG


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Man this show died.

QT vs dark order
AssClaimed vs Jobbers
Womens tag match


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Time for a man to beat up women cool 

Sent from my Pixel 5a using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imagine paying to go to this and seeing that tag and Marina Shafir back to back LOL


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Thunder Borsa


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Toni i'm sorry but i can't bring myself to give a fuck about you since you lost most of your ass, come back when it looks like this again


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Toni i'm sorry but i can't bring myself to give a fuck about you since you lost most of your ass, come back when it looks like this again


Agreed. She lost that big ass.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Marina Shafir really is the problem, the problem is we have to watch her.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I had to turn it off. I can't stomach Rose and Maria at the same time. Good fucking god.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Marina Shafir really is the problem, the problem is we have to watch her.


Most of this show has been a problem to be honest.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Toni Storm getting all kinds of TV time


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I want Jim Ross to fall asleep and start snoring so bad.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just about 9:30.

TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Statlander can't sniff Dynamite but Shafir is on every week.






Explain.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Toni Storm getting all kinds of TV time


Just like


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Marina Shafir will lose by roll up again


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This sucks! This womens division has been just awful since Thunder Borsa took the title and Toni cake in the face Storm debuted! 

Bring back Dr Britt Baker to carry these bitches!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Okay I'm out. This has been awful. How can anyone justify that this trash has been good? Almost 2 hours of solid trash. Raw was miles better. This has been slow and painful. Wish the few here good luck if you survive the last 30 minutes 🙏


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Thunder beat Marina
Toni beat Marina
Thunder beat Nyla
Toni beat Nyla

Not much juice in this feud. All I could suggest is Thunder and Toni fail to #coexist and lose here, leading to their rematch. The women's division feels like box ticking still after three years.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Hmm Rosa showing some skin this week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA JR suggesting Shafir will be a big star!! He's fucking drunk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Just like
> View attachment 127242


Toni at least has the goods unlike Dad bod.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

You can tell when it is 9:30 Eastern more accurately using Dynamite than an atomic clock


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> Agreed. She lost that big ass.


Yeah and after she lost her ass thats when she decided to do onlyfans and show it off.....Such a shame could only imagine how great the photos on her onlyfans would be if she still had that ass from NXT.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JR shitting on Knox was the highlight of the second hour.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Might have to go watch a replay of Forbidden Door to wash this show out of my eyelids and brain.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> What ever happened with the Athena and Jade stuff?


They’ve mostly been feuding on Rampage


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> HAHA JR suggesting Shafir will be a big star!! He's fucking drunk


You have to consider what else he has seen on this show though.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Statlander can't sniff Dynamite but Shafir is on every week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony's trying to lure Roddy over by using his wife alot so he can complete his collection of Undisputed Era figures and play with them and recreate what he saw in WWE.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR gives absolutely no fucks. He’s doing commentary as if he was drunk in a bubble bath.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah and after she lost her ass thats when she decided to do onlyfans and show it off.....Such a shame could only imagine how great the photos on her onlyfans would be if she still had that ass from NXT.


I agree. She lost weight and some of that huge ass and did OF. I would have likely subscribed if she had that ass from NXT LOL


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

Shafir is terrible, it's like she drunk pre-workout before the match and instead of getting pumped her body and brain aren't working together


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Araxen said:


> Toni at least has the goods unlike Dad bod.


Which reminded me it’s time for the mandatory Britt Baker gif.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Tony's trying to lure Roddy over by usinBraun.
> 
> wife alot so he can complete his collection of Undisputed Era figures and paly with them and recreate what he saw in WWE.


Oh yeah Roddy is a sure GAMECHANGER


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Araxen said:


> I had to turn it off. I can't stomach Rose and Maria at the same time. Good fucking god.


Show was great up until the stupid tag matches of jobbers! The rest of this show is unrenarkable unfortunately, couldn't care less about Thunder Borsa and Toni cake in the face Storm, and we already know the result of Moxley vs Brodie King so thats just boring.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Which reminded me it’s time for the mandatory Britt Baker gif.


BRING BACK THE DMD!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show is fucking unacceptable. What a fucking shitty episode. I’d be pissed off if I paid a front row seat for this load of garbage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tonights card was loaded with fucking geeks that tickled Khan's inner indy fetish: Dork Order, OC, Best Friends, Shafir, Danhausen, Fuego Del Sol. I'm probably missing more. No wonder WWE never had these geeks on their main show.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Some people so serious. Just put it on in the background and do something else lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Oh yeah Roddy is a sure GAMECHANGER


Gotta hire everyone who lost the Wednesday Night War!


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I think they booked a slow show to make the ending more shocking - Brodie King will win the title tonight


----------



## burtchensen (Sep 6, 2016)

The same guys week for week complaining about everything. just dont tune in.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Statlander can't sniff Dynamite but Shafir is on every week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And considering how cool they made Luchasaurus, they could of totally came up with something like that for Kris Statlander! She should be a monster heel with the alien gimmick! So much wasted potential there!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

redban said:


> I think they booked a slow show to make the ending more shocking - Brodie King will win the title tonight





Penis


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Shows like this one is why the company can’t grow.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> I agree. She lost weight and some of that huge ass and did OF. I would have likely subscribed if she had that ass from NXT LOL


Same, but she just has an average ass now, its nothing special, so theres not much reason to get her onlyfans.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Gotta hire everyone who lost the Wednesday Night War!


No, please, no. Bring back Pecman and Brandi in exchange for the Undisputed f*ckers. Don’t bring the fourth f*cker!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoanma said:


> Which reminded me it’s time for the mandatory Britt Baker gif.


Britt wasn't even on today lol.Sad.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

burtchensen said:


> The same guys week for week complaining about everything. just dont tune in.


Imagine defending this episode.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> This show is fucking unacceptable. What a fucking shitty episode. I’d be pissed off if I paid a front row seat for this load of garbage.


Oof. So you're stuck there watching Toni Storm live? 💀


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

It's kinda fucked they didn't have JR on the call for Wardlows win since he's probably been his biggest pusher.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Toni spanking that ass


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Britt wasn't even on today lol.Sad.


Britt should still be champion and carrying these jobbers every week!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

burtchensen said:


> The same guys week for week complaining about everything. just dont tune in.


Can you honestly with a straight face say this show has been good? No one is wrong thats shitting on this, i loved Wardlow's title win go back and look, but everything outside of that has been trash.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did JR say they should have that name on a wet-T Shirt? LOL


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Thunderstorm.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Thunderstorm vs DMD / Hayter soon


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Britt should still be champion and carrying these jobbers every week!


Britt owns almost every female on the mic.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Marina’s moveset is all there, but her execution and movement are just so awkward and stiff. Like she’s second guessing everything.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Interim baddie lol that's a first.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Leila is fine.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jade.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Did he just out her price to hook?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Takeshita vs Kingston 😍


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh nice Take A Shit is on Rampage!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Take a shit on Friday


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony is even giving them an awful episode of Rampage. 😂


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Takeshita vs Kingston 

So random????


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Wow this has been a bad episode. I really can't get past the -1 thing. Ouch.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey its take a shit!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Rampage looks better than today. That's how awful today has been.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

They are going to make Take job to Kingston? That dude needs to high tail it back to DDT.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This show tonight has been like watching an episode of Raw. Really bad backstage bits, bad womens match, bad comedy. And the wrestling has just been ok,

I usually like AEW, and given their roster it should be hard to have a bad show, but tonight has sucked


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Claudio vs. Hager next week.

Would mark for a Dirty Dutch Mantel appearance.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Take a shit on Friday


Too late, we just had that last match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

theres no way that roh ppv can cost more than 5 dollars 


even then...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Wow this has been a bad episode. I really can't get past the -1 thing. Ouch.


It went downhill fast man. Only good thing was the first match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Garcia just looks one of Don Jon's random brothers at the dinner table.


----------



## L3G4CY3 (Jan 27, 2015)

I enjoyed Penta and Rush


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why bother buying ROH if you only are using it to advertise AEW talent?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So is Mox just gonna win to close the show, or is there anyone who may come out and stare him down or something afterwards


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Randy Lahey said:


> This show tonight has been like watching an episode of Raw. Really bad backstage bits, bad womens match, bad comedy. And the wrestling has just been ok,
> 
> I usually like AEW, and given their roster it should be hard to have a bad show, but tonight has sucked


When this guy says something AEW related sucks, it SUCKS


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Garcia just looks one of Don Jon's random brothers at the dinner table.


Tony Banta…ahem…Danza.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its really telling how much Punk and MJF carried the shows right now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> When this guy says something AEW related sucks, it SUCKS


DC: 8/10.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Its really telling how much Punk and MJF carried the shows right now.


and Adam Cole


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> DC: 8/10.



That 8 man tag was a VERY GOOD match with a WELL BOOKED heel turn by Daddy Ass. 


:kobe


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Some people so serious. Just put it on in the background and do something else lol


Lol 3 great Dynamite’s, Blood and Guts, and Forbidden Door all in a row and one below average show and people are pulling their hair out cutting their wrists, I mean Jesus lol


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Pretty stupid they have all those belts, and aren't challenging for the AEW belts.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh shit, stars just showing up out of nowhere! Was not ready for that.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit that makes the ROH PPV worth it alone


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Briscoes mentioned on TBS the highlight after Wardlow?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Briscoes vs FTR could def sell that PPV


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Briscoes mention!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Random Britt pic! Because we totally need the DMD back on tv!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Lol 3 great Dynamite’s, Blood and Guts, and Forbidden Door all in a row and one below average show and people are pulling their hair out cutting their wrists, I mean Jesus lol



So without War Games and NJPW guys the show goes to shit? Lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holy shit, they're running back the best tag match of the year. I might actually buy the ROH PPV now that he hasn't totally binned DEM BOYS.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR clearly wants to get fired. Speaking over the entrance with Regal.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JR talking over the house of blacks shitty entrance is perfect.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Prosper said:


> Lol 3 great Dynamite’s, Blood and Guts, and Forbidden Door all in a row and one below average show and people are pulling their hair out cutting their wrists, I mean Jesus lol


Lol the Dynamite before Blood and Guts was awful as well, they've not had a bunch of great episodes right in a row since Punk and MJF left. Almost all the episodes that built Forbidden Door was bad.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought I heard Stings music…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

mox with only 4 losses on his record. Two were to Omega, I think


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gotta love watching TK put pointless episodes in place of his missing cash cow, CM Punk. Way to make Mox feel special.

“Yeah, we are once again in a holding pattern, so we’re just gonna trot Jon out there with a belt, because we know you E Drones will lap it up, even if the show doesn’t attempt to advance storylines!!”

Mox with another shitty reign incoming.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Lol 3 great Dynamite’s, Blood and Guts, and Forbidden Door all in a row and one below average show and people are pulling their hair out cutting their wrists, I mean Jesus lol


the problem is :

it’s okay to have weaker episodes. It’s not okay to have an episode this shitty.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Let’s see if Moxley/King can save the show. King needs to have a star making performance similar to Takeshita had vs Hangman.

I expect Mox will give a lot to King to put him over


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Rolemodel & Rodelmodel would be HUGE!









And it would be even bigger and better than Britt vs Sasha! Britt vs Bayley is THE must see dream match of Rolemodels!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Regal refuses to say Excalibur's name, you can tell he dislikes that stupid mark wearing that mask despite no one ever knowing him as a wrestler.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So without War Games and NJPW guys the show goes to shit? Lol





SAMCRO said:


> Lol the Dynamite before Blood and Guts was awful as well, they've not had a bunch of great episodes right in a row since Punk and MJF left.


Lol people acting like this is the worst show of all time. Wardlow winning and the Christian promo alone disproves that, the Penta/Rush match was fine, main event will most likely even deliver. Overreaction of the century


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Same, but she just has an average ass now, its nothing special, so theres not much reason to get her onlyfans.


Yep. I miss her nxt phat booty lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> the problem is :
> 
> it’s okay to have weaker episodes. It’s not okay to have an episode this shitty.


Mox is champ now. You know this means TK isn’t going to try and advance any storylines.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Regal refuses to say Excalibur's name, you can tell he dislikes that stupid mark wearing that mask despite no one knowing ever as a wrestler.


Excalibur is another geek that should never be on TV. He keeps his mask because he alone thinks hes a pro wrestler.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Lol people acting like this is the worst show of all time. Wardlow winning and the Christian promo alone disproves that, the Penta/Rush match was fine, main event will most likely even deliver. Overreaction of the century



Bro Randy Lahey said it sucked.


Let that sink in.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Gotta love watching TK put pointless episodes in place of his missing cash cow, CM Punk. Way to make Mox feel special.
> 
> “Yeah, we are once again in a holding pattern, so we’re just gonna trot Jon out there with a belt, because we know you E Drones will lap it up, even if the show doesn’t attempt to advance storylines!!”
> 
> Mox with another shitty reign incoming.


That is exactly right. Must put everything on pause. Cannot adjust or change my LONG TERM PLANS!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

They’re getting too close in that face vs face stare. Lips almost touched


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox definitely just got some nasty ass beard in his mouth.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Thats why AEW needs to push Britt strong! Because she is the top star of the womens division and carries it! And someday she might even end up taking on some 4 horsewomen in some dream match ups in the future, it could happen!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Mox and his deadly allergy to rings.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> That is exactly right. Must put everything on pause. Cannot adjust or change my LONG TERM PLANS!


Punk being hurt is the beginning of The Crowdless Era part 2 with TK once again not attempting to do anything remotely story-driven for Mox.

“We’re waiting!”


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Thats why AEW needs to push Britt strong! Because someday, she is the top star of the womens division and carries it! And she might even end up taking on some 4 horsewomen in some dream match ups in the future, it could happen!


As the week go by, it's clear Britt is the only one creative enough to do her own segments in the ring. Everyone else is very lackluster at it which is why you barely see Thunder Rosa during her reign. All she can do is interviews with Tony, and she is just ok at it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Its time for the main event" why not have Mark Henry do that on Dynamite too? 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Bro Randy Lahey said it sucked.
> 
> 
> Let that sink in.


Lol well shit I thought it was decent enough, if this match delivers I’d go with a 6/10


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Lol well shit I thought it was decent enough, if this match delivers I’d go with a 6/10


6/10 for this load of fucking garbage? Nothing on this show deserved a 6/10 except for the Wardlow match. Are you out of your mind?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good match so far. The exchange in the beginning was great and the leg work by Mox has been good. Basic in ring storytelling/psychology on display but it works.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

redban said:


> They’re getting too close in that face vs face stare. Lips almost touched


on.

Hawt


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Best part of this horrible show will be when Cornette rips it to pieces


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Liking Regal refer to Taz as ‘Mr Maniac’.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The show turned to an episode of AEW dark as soon as the Christian segment ended.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Moxley fans gonna tell us he is already having the second best reign as champ, only his first reign being better.

Not a single storyline in sight…


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Brody had gotten into the business earlier, I imagine he could've been a Wyatt. Such a reliable and good big man wrestler. NJPW put him over Minoru Suzuki not long ago on the same show Ishii beat Kingston so it wouldn't surprise me if he's in a future G1.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

bdon said:


> Moxley fans gonna tell us he is already having the second best reign as champ, only his first reign being better.
> 
> Not a single storyline in sight…


Moxley is having the second best reign as champ, only his first is better.

Edit: BTW no I'm not serious (about the second reign), but I had to play along.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Save us all, Kenny.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> 6/10 for this load of fucking garbage? Nothing on this show deserved a 6/10 except for the Wardlow match. Are you out of your mind?


Exactly, the -1 Dork Order shit, Marina Shaffir and Nyla Rose, average match by Penta and Rush, Ass Boys and Acclaimed vs Heavy Machinery, bad comedy, bad segments, the only good things was Wardlow's match and Christian's promo.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

send the house of black out and do the aew trademark clusterfuck to end the show already


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Moxley wearing an ear ring is even more out of place than Schivone


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

La Parka said:


> send the house of black out and do the aew trademark clusterfuck to end the show already


"You see the lights turn off and then turn on again."


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, the -1 Dork Order shit, Marina Shaffir and Nyla Rose, average match by Penta and Rush, Ass Boys and Acclaimed vs Heavy Machinery, bad comedy, bad segments, the only good things was Wardlow's match and Christian's promo.


Lots of cringey comedy, Lots of Indy-riffic geeks at the same time in too many segments, and to top it off the former World Champion of AEW, Page..showed why he never was taken nor should been taken serious by aligning himself with all the cringe.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> 6/10 for this load of fucking garbage? Nothing on this show deserved a 6/10 except for the Wardlow match. Are you out of your mind?


No I just enjoy things for what they are, the only truly bad thing on the show was the womens match and the Dark Order spam, other than that it was just your run of the mill weekly wrestling show, they can’t knock it out the park with banger shows every week, wrestling has never been that way


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Brody King has too many dark tattoos. From a distance, he looks hairy


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

"brodie lee"

oh jr... lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Overrun?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Blood and Guts got the high rating for obvious reasons. Tonights show we go back under 900k.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Booking 101 or -1?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was eh


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Fuck this. Good night.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Cmon . Brody could have stretched his arms to reach the ropes right there


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Mox beat his ass flat lol. Some star making performance my ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CM Punk please get back soon and


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I mean...that was definitely an episode of this show. Ending seemed rushed too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alrighty. I'll give today's show a solid 3/10. It ranks amongst one of the top 20 worst of the year. Good job AEW. Keep it up.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

So Moxley wins, and that’s that … no storyline progression, no sense of what’s next for him and that title


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Yeah that was a pretty bad 2nd hour. This was a Dynamite that deserves a bad rating. Hope AEW can get their guys back, give mic time to guys they can talk, cut the backstage segments, and put on some bangers.

Other than Wardlow squash and Christian promo, completely missable show


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Main event didn't deliver, expected more from Brody King I've seen him do better


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was what I was hoping it'd be. Mox gave Brody a lot and he looked good. Really good match following a tried and tested formula. The show had a lot of mediocrity in the middle but at least it started and ended well. I also dug Rush vs Penta, but that would've been better with the street fight stip instead of the opener. Limited to the ring, it dragged a little late on.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

If you are one of the people who are in this thread giving that show a 6/10 or 7/10 you've literally lost all credibility going forward. You are officially an AEW stan.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Main event didn't deliver, expected more from Brody King I've seen him do better



Mox gave him nothing, controlled the whole match then subbed him. So much for that starmaking performance this match was booked for lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Pretty good match, but then….. nothing. Not even a Malakai appearance?

Yeah, that was a waste and after the Christian promo the show went downhill fast.

Ooh Black showing up on the post show on Fite.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Yeah that was a pretty bad 2nd hour. This was a Dynamite that deserves a bad rating. Hope AEW can get their guys back, give mic time to guys they can talk, cut the backstage segments, and put on some bangers.
> 
> Other than Wardlow squash and Christian promo, completely missable show


Imagine if Moxley was injured too lol..the kind of crap we would have had today


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Main event was really really bad. Seemed super awkward at time's the transitions were bad. Seemed to me that Brodie King just isn't ready for the main event yet. Mox was fine.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I know you always put the world title on last but man just this once I would have put Wardlow on last and end the show with the confetti would have looked so much better.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Solid match but first half was better than second. First half was setting up the basic story of the match and second half just kinda... ignored that for the most part. Plus it felt rushed. Moxley's weakest title match to date. Not a great start for the run.

I'll echo as well the show wasn't good. Wardlow/Scorpio, Mox backstage promo, Miro promo, and Christian promo were the good parts of the show. Everything else was weak.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Mox gave him nothing, controlled the whole match then subbed him. So much for that starmaking performance this match was booked for lol


Yep. Brody goes back to being exactly where he was yesterday. An unkown lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544864224584863744

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Darby and STING!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> That was what I was hoping it'd be. Mox gave Brody a lot and he looked good. Really good match following a tried and tested formula. The show had a lot of mediocrity in the middle but at least it started and ended well. I also dug Rush vs Penta, but that would've been better with the street fight stip instead of the opener. Limited to the ring, it dragged a little late on.


Brody looked like shit in there, and got beaten very easily. I'm a Brody fan and yeah he's capable of more than that, but he didn't show it here.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Main event didn't deliver, expected more from Brody King I've seen him do better


He reminded me lot of Hager, which wasn’t a good thing. Big guy that didn’t really do any crazy shit.

The best big guy jobber they have is Archer. He had way better matches with Mox than King did here


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Huh, FITE hasn't cut the feed.

Loud Brody chants, Malakai out to console him, now Darby out with Sting telling Brody he earned it. Brody won't shake his hand though.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Confusing segment post-show.

Darby and Sting came out, Darby tried to shake Brody’s hand saying ‘you’ve earned this’ but he turned it down.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Darby offered Brody King a handshake which he refused and left.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

tonight's show format was very odd. It was like an episode of Monday Night Raw with AEW Dark bleeding into it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Oracle said:


> I know you always put the world title on last but man just this once I would have put Wardlow on last and end the show with the confetti would have looked so much better.



Yup. Just flip the two matches.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh, Rampage’s theme.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Horrible booking is what is ruining the show. 

It's early but i'll predict that this will do 850-860,000. A far drop from last week.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Fite.tv feed just keeps going.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

1st hour was fun. 2nd hour not as much. The Wardlow match was booked exactly as it should have been and finally we can move past Scorpio.

2nd hour felt like filler. Women's match in the same spot it's always in. I'm kind of sad the Acclaimed & Ass Boys are breaking up. I like them more as a stable then them feuding. And the main event was fine, but unspectacular.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544864224584863744
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Of course it was. They're all amazing. 



"Pssst TK my routing number changed for my weekly check, make sure you read your DMs k thx".


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah I did enjoy the first hour of the show, but after the Dark Order segment, it kinda went into a lull for awhile. The Mox/King match was decent, but I feel like it could have been better with more time and if King got more offense in. 

So overall, middle of the road and honestly mostly forgettable outside of Warlow's awesome TNT title win.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Show should have ended with Wardlow standing victorious to huge chants. Opportunity missed.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Khan with a mic.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

AEW Rampage is on!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If FITE doesn't cut the feed soon, were getting Rampage. TK out there now.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> tonight's show format was very odd. It was like an episode of Monday Night Raw with AEW Dark bleeding into it.


Exactly. Felt like Raw. Way too formulaic. The show died after it was revealed that Soho was getting attacked.

Expected the Luchadore match to have way more high flying stuff but it was quite standard and forgettable.

Dark Order/Women Tag/AssClaimed vs Jobber…should have never made the cut of a Dynamite when you have a roster AEW has


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Of course it was. They're all amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> "Pssst TK my routing number changed for my weekly check, make sure you read your DMs k thx".


Yeah he's just like that cunt Brian Alvarez, just praises anything and everything AEW puts out. Tony Khan could film a pile of dog shit drying up in the sun for 2 hours and they'd put it over.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

We’ll end up watching Rampage tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544864224584863744
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a fucking clown.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544865886846197760


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544865505344999425


M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544864224584863744
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*SRS gotta keep sucking dick for that access. Lying ass prick.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Average show tonight that didn't really build on the recent hype but there were some good moments that were enjoyable.

Wardlow winning was SWEET, glad they opened the show with it. Crowd was hot. Wardlow is still as over as he was coming out of DON. Now that he has the gold we can get the TNT Title back to where it was before the Sammy/Scorpio feud. Thought Wardlow would have surprise helpers out there but he dominated all of ATT as he should have.

Christian with an awesome promo for the 3rd week in a row. Luchasaurus's repackaging has been great. Happy they haven't brought Jungle Boy back, milk that moment because his return pop is gonna be other-worldly. Christian's shots at Jeff were brutal.

The Lee/Swerve/Butcher/Blade match was a little clunky, mostly due to some miscues from Kieth Lee and Butch, but it turned out alright. The 3 way should be fire next week with the Bucks involved. I love when heels are so confident that they step up to babyface competition. Bre4ath of fresh air from the chickenshit heel thing we have seen over the last 30 years.

Nice promos from Moxley and Miro as always. Rush/Penta was fine. The Dark Order segment was nice for the moment, but enough is enough. They've stretched it out for far too long. Brodie Lee was great, but it's time to stop wheeling the kid out there. This was definitely the worst part of the night and should have been reserved for Elevation.

Didn't care for the 8 man tag. Un-necessary and also should have been left for Elevation.

Women's tag match suffered from a dead crowd and Marina's clunkiness. I do like the Rosa/Storm pairing though.

I didn't think the Brody King/Moxley match delivered, wasn't as good as I expected. Thought it would be along the lines of Cage and Moxley's match as I've seen better from King. 2nd hour went downhill but I thought the show was fairly serviceable.

*Overall: 5.5/10*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Of course it was. They're all amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> "Pssst TK my routing number changed for my weekly check, make sure you read your DMs k thx".


He's on the pay list i'm sure. Khan follows him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544865505344999425
> 
> *SRS gotta keep sucking dick for that access. Lying ass prick.*


Tonight just solidified that Khan needs to hire a real booker. Notice when guys like Punk, MJF are on the show, the show is much better, and likely since those talents are the ones who know what the hell they are doing. When he's booking on his own, he's lost and you get episodes like tonight that are one of the worst.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Blood and Guts got the high rating for obvious reasons. Tonights show we go back under 900k.


Under 900k?

Yep. Mox is definitely champ again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It’s still on.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544865886846197760


Incredible? Holy fuck what’s wrong with wrestling fans?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Whoanma said:


> It’s still on.


First match is going to be announced.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Average show tonight that didn't really build on the recent hype but there were some good moments that were enjoyable.
> 
> Wardlow winning was SWEET, glad they opened the show with it. Crowd was hot. Wardlow is still as over as he was coming out of DON. Now that he has the gold we can get the TNT Title back to where it was before the Sammy/Scorpio feud. Thought Wardlow would have surprise helpers out there but he dominated all of ATT as he should have.
> 
> ...


Very generous with that 5.5 rating lol. No way was it as good for me. Id say 3 is best.

They dont have any good stories right now. The other reason why Christian is getting attention is because its a good story that involves personal issue. The other shit on tonight is all filler.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Under 900k?
> 
> Yep. Mox is definitely champ again.


I think it will be over 900. Next week is where it is going to drop due to tonight's toilet filling show.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

redban said:


> So Moxley wins, and that’s that … no storyline progression, no sense of what’s next for him and that title


I told you, @Boldgerg


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Takeshita.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

bdon said:


> I told you, @Boldgerg


Told me what? 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wednesday Night Rampage on FITE 😁


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rampage’s on.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why is Rampage playing on FITE with full commentary and everything? 🤣


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Takeshita vs. Kingston starting. Somebody is going to get fired for this.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This is awesome!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rampage’s opening, lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544865886846197760


That was pretty cool. Dammit I gotta find a way to get FITE back lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony probably passed out behind the scene from too much coke.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Friday night came early.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ask yourselves, what is the BEST storyline right now in AEW?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Commentary, opening video package, the works.

FITE gonna be in trouble.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Ask yourselves, what is the BEST storyline right now in AEW?


There’s only one story. So Christian.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Commentary, opening video package, the works.
> 
> FITE gonna be in trouble.


I’m not complaining.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Fite is like fuck that show. We are going to show rampage.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

best part of the show was Christian, then Hobbs/Starks, then Acclaimed/ass boys.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Ask yourselves, what is the BEST storyline right now in AEW?


Christian/JB/Luchasaurus.

FITE technical manager about to get fired.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TMTT said:


> Fite is like fuck that show. We are going to show rampage.


Fite is like fuck that shit, tonight was so bad, lets just show you all Rampage


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Aaaand it’s gone.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Aww, they cut the feed.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Finally somebody woke up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Told me what? 😂


Wrong person. Probably was thinking of @#BadNewsSanta


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Christian/JB/Luchasaurus.
> 
> FITE technical manager about to get fired.
> 
> View attachment 127250


poor guy probably fell asleep during the 1st hour of Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Ask yourselves, what is the BEST storyline right now in AEW?


I guess Christian being mean


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> If you are one of the people who are in this thread giving that show a 6/10 or 7/10 you've literally lost all credibility going forward. You are officially an AEW stan.


It's at least a 7/10 tonight.

Oops, oh well


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Aww, they cut the feed.


Just woke up from his nap. I can understand.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Christian/JB/Luchasaurus.
> 
> FITE technical manager about to get fired.
> 
> View attachment 127250


Good call on the Christian storyline. 

Oh shit. Fite don't give a shit. The tech guy is like fuck it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chan Hung said:


> Ask yourselves, what is the BEST storyline right now in AEW?


There isn’t one, except for Christian fucking Cage. Mox once again isn’t the most important character on the entire show, despite being champion.

0-for-2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> It's at least a 7/10 tonight.
> 
> Oops, oh well


7? That's lower than your usual 9 or 10. Must have been a really bad show then lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Sean Ross Sapp knowing his shit once again confirmed


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> 7? That's lower than your usual 9 or 10. Must have been a really bad show then lol


If he’s giving a 7…you know it was a 0.7.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> There isn’t one, except for Christian fucking Cage. Mox once again isn’t the most important character on the entire show, despite being champion.
> 
> 0-for-2


Agreed. Good Storylines are important. Christian is showing that with Dino. Even Ass Boys vs Acclaimed has a good story.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> If he’s giving a 7…you know it was a 0.7.


He normally throws the Meltzer 9s or 10s. A 7 is his most honest way of saying it was a 3 or 4 out of 10. Gotta give DC at least credit this time for being more blunt LOL


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DammitChrist said:


> It's at least a 7/10 tonight.
> 
> Oops, oh well




@Two Sheds 


Pretty close


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

But Scorpio…you have neither. Nobody cares about you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> He's on the pay list i'm sure. Khan follows him.
> 
> View attachment 127249


*You didn't see the unhinged rant Tony Khan went on at the media scrum because SRS leaked Orange Cassidy's new theme song on Fightful Select? He's got the bitch walking on eggshells now.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> If he’s giving a 7…you know it was 5 stars.


I fixed that for you


----------



## Klive Iverson (8 mo ago)

Sportsnet360 did that too. They just cut off the Lashley/Theory posedown segment cuz they didn't like it lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So the Briscoes were mentioned and announced for a ROH match on TBS. B/R, which is owned by Warner Discovery, is airing the PPV. So why can we not get Jay and Mark in AEW? Plus, if Santana and Ortiz are done as the bad boy babyface team, the Briscoes are an upgrade.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Ask yourselves, what is the BEST storyline right now in AEW?





Chan Hung said:


> Horrible booking is what is ruining the show.
> 
> It's early but i'll predict that this will do 850-860,000. A far drop from last week.


Are you a wrestling fan or a ratings fan? Those are oddly specific numbers you have guessed there.

I swear ratings have been null and void in my house since Vince bought WCW. Even then it wasn’t relevant from 1999 onward at all.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Christian Cage heel promos = MJF and Wardlow story from early March to late May.

Consistently the best thing on the show every week. One segment you can count on to always deliver the goods. When Jungle Boy comes back, it will be the pop of his life. Christian is knocking this out of the park. It's been so long since he got to play a prick again. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

bdon said:


> Wrong person. Probably was thinking of @#BadNewsSanta


Yeah probably. Reminded me of a Kenny Omega title defense. Filler.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Yeah probably. Reminded me of a Kenny Omega title defense. Filler.


Except Kenny had weekly segments to set up things. To feel important. Live microphones.

TK just slaps a belt on Moxley and stops trying to deliver any storylines. Kenny’s reign resulted in Dynamite’s best 2 hour programming stretch. The numbers to back it up..🤷🏼‍♂️

Mox again champion of a Dynamite with no storylines advancing and ratings in the toilet incoming.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I really enjoyed this episode. Looking forward to next week, another fun card is lined up.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> Ask yourselves, what is the BEST storyline right now in AEW?


Obviously, "Assclaimed Explodes"


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol 3 great Dynamite’s, Blood and Guts, and Forbidden Door all in a row and one below average show and people are pulling their hair out cutting their wrists, I mean Jesus lol


Society has become a bunch of whiny entitled fucking pussies. I'd like to know when it actually started because it wasn't in the 80 or the 90's when I was growing up. Was it the 2000's? Later? Was it when being a Democrat or Republican meant you were in a cult? (fuck politics) Is that when it started? Participation Trophies?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Finlay booked an angle where Miz interrupted the National Anthem and was fired as a result.

It'll be interesting to see what happens with who booked the Gunns taking the mic from Max Caster.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

bdon said:


> Except Kenny had weekly segments to set up things. To feel important. Live microphones.
> 
> TK just slaps a belt on Moxley and stops trying to deliver any storylines. Kenny’s reign resulted in Dynamite’s best 2 hour programming stretch. The numbers to back it up..🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> Mox again champion of a Dynamite with no storylines advancing and ratings in the toilet incoming.


Weekly segments to set things up? lol. Mox does too.

Kenny was like 3rd or 4th most important thing during his run for 95% of it. 

Mox had storylines. More than Kenny did in a shorter reign.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Except Kenny had weekly segments to set up things. To feel important. Live microphones.
> 
> TK just slaps a belt on Moxley and stops trying to deliver any storylines. Kenny’s reign resulted in Dynamite’s best 2 hour programming stretch. The numbers to back it up..🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> Mox again champion of a Dynamite with no storylines advancing and ratings in the toilet incoming.


Ratings since Kenny dropped the title are higher than during his reign. Using pure ratings to say the show is worse is just objectively false. Brian Danielson and CM Punk are a multi-level boost.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

bdon said:


> Except Kenny had weekly segments to set up things. To feel important. Live microphones.
> 
> TK just slaps a belt on Moxley and stops trying to deliver any storylines. Kenny’s reign resulted in Dynamite’s best 2 hour programming stretch. The numbers to back it up..🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> Mox again champion of a Dynamite with no storylines advancing and ratings in the toilet incoming.


I'm confused because Moxley had storylines with Kingston, Omega, and MJF as champ. He did that short program with Brodie as well. 

It's difficult to compare pure ratings too because Moxley's entire reign was during the pandemic when they were stuck at Daily's Place, and also were still in direct competition with NXT.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Mr316 said:


> Watch it live brother. We have no reason to turn heel yet. Gotta support the absolute madman Tony.


I watched it on DVR and skipped past half of it, not a very good show. Only good parts about the show was Wardlow winning the TNT championship and Christian's segment. Everything else was mid, the Jericho attack on toucan sam was cringe too and can't believe we are still dealing with BCC feuding with Jericho's group...What was the point in Blood and Guts then? The main event was rough, Brody King is like watching paint dry.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Christian's new gimmick is to cross the line on everything. This is the heel we need. He is the best part of the show now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544839250742591488


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

That Rampage episode was a surprise! lol

Decent episode of Dynamite overall. They recapped last week's episode slightly more than usual, so credit for that, and credit for listening to the fans and doing less post-match brawls. 

My only noteworthy criticism right now is AEW continues to overlook those important 2 seconds of "adjustment time" whenever they cut to a pre-taped promo before someone starts talking. 

Everyone needs 1-2 seconds for their brain to adjust before they're able to fully absorb what someone is going to say. There's research behind this. It's bad science to start talking 0.13 seconds into any pre-tape, ever. 

Even better would be to let the wrestler appear and wait for the crowd pop. Picture Seth Rollins popping into view... he stands there for a few seconds staring at the corner of the ceiling before he talks. Yeah, everything after that point sucks because it's WWE, but those first few seconds are important and that's what WWE does better than AEW.

Show highlights:


Wardlow title win
Claudio's best promo ever (Show me a better one if you disagree!)
Moxley wins in a well-hyped main event (good to see them build it up)
Great women's match with Thunderstorm 
Christian/Hardy promo excellent stuff, Luchasauras reinforced himself as a Kane-like presence
Young Bucks good promo, great to see them in this role on top
Hangman/Dark Order segment was nice to see
Roosch debut was impressive, but I'm sick of the same old lucha mask angle. Boring, live crowd always just gives it a Pavlovian response, there's no heat with the viewer at home.
Jericho had a good segment (should just copy and paste this every week)
Several good little promos scattered throughout the show, nothing groundbreaking but always enjoyable due to the natural speaking we get without that horrible WWE-style scripting


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

That main event sucked! The result was so predictable and it just buried Brody King!

And it ended with Moxley humping Brody King's back, that was nasty! 🤢


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Moxley can just go fuck himself if hes just gonna go and bury the other House of Black guys, its bad enough he no favors for Brody King there!


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

once again christian was the only bright spot in the night....with no punk, mjf or daniel bryan to lean on...its christian that is saving dynamite from total disaster....I think it might be the summer of christian


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Joe Gill said:


> once again christian was the only bright spot in the night....with no punk, mjf or daniel bryan to lean on...its christian that is saving dynamite from total disaster....I think it might be the summer of christian


I like how Christian asked Hardy if he was alright from taking the table bump, it was kind of funny 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> I'm confused because Moxley had storylines with Kingston, Omega, and MJF as champ. He did that short program with Brodie as well.
> 
> It's difficult to compare pure ratings too because Moxley's entire reign was during the pandemic when they were stuck at Daily's Place, and also were still in direct competition with NXT.


And he was playing second fiddle to Cody, Jericho, and Omega/Page.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Joe Gill said:


> once again christian was the only bright spot in the night....with no punk, mjf or daniel bryan to lean on...its christian that is saving dynamite from total disaster....I think it might be the summer of christian


His promo was superb. He wasn't lying about Matt Hardy.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Joe Gill said:


> once again christian was the only bright spot in the night....with no punk, mjf or daniel bryan to lean on...its christian that is saving dynamite from total disaster....I think it might be the summer of christian


My boy finally getting some respeckkkkk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Prosper said:


> Average show tonight that didn't really build on the recent hype but there were some good moments that were enjoyable.
> 
> Wardlow winning was SWEET, glad they opened the show with it. Crowd was hot. Wardlow is still as over as he was coming out of DON. Now that he has the gold we can get the TNT Title back to where it was before the Sammy/Scorpio feud. Thought Wardlow would have surprise helpers out there but he dominated all of ATT as he should have.
> 
> ...


Using you for a base

Wardlow vs Sky the right guy won but the stipulation was a lie. There was more violence in Asuka vs Becky on raw. That was not a street fight. That was a disagreement over a parking spot at best. Still right guy won.

Solid cage promo. Should have dumped on reby more. The Jeff stuff was low hanging fruit I've heard before from everyone else. Doesn't pop me. Loved hardy being mauled though.

You know you suck at promos when Claudio cut a better one than you. Jesus christ never let Jake speak again.

BNB vs limitless swerve existed. The 3 way should be awesome next week if not predictable.

As soon as I heard Rochester I knew the kid would return. Pro- QT being murdered always makes me smile. Con- abysmal use of Hangman page. 

The 8 man existed but was entirely predictable.

Eddie Kingston promo was pointless. It served a purpose but none of us care after blood and guts let's be honest. 

Rush vs penta was Fine until the end. Penta and rush have a combined 20 years experience and you have penta grabbing rush, moving to the ropes AWAY from the centre of the ring to hit the fear factor. Way to tell us that wasn't the finish of the match you fucking geek. That is going to be ripped apart online. Atleast rush won but fuck me that was inexcusable.

Skipped thunderstorm match.

Main event was fine.

Aside from the penta rush match nothing stood out for the right reasons. Unless you're a huge mark of Wardlow you're not going to remember this show.

2 out of 10


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good little dynamite

loved wardlow winning

tag match was ok but a little clunky, liked the aftermath of the tag title match being made

Liked the various interviews

Rush v Penta was good

JR only coming in on hour 2 was good / Taz and Ex on desk was good

Liked the Gunn Club turning on the Acclaimed - they need to be babyfaces at this point

Skipped the womens' match lol

liked the main event


7/10 ?

ok, let me read the thread to see why i should hate it and why it was like TK aborting the wrestling world XD XD XD


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Wardlow and Christian were good. 

How Wardlow should have been booked - It’s a course correction at least. I’m not a fan of him doing flips but meh that’s modern wrestling. I do wonder how long he can maintain the momentum. 

Didn’t watch much else. Probably the least anyone has ever cared about a world title match. Max Caster needs a fucking push as a babyface whether it’s with the Acclaimed or not.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> TNT title gets passed around more than Paige lmao


i have a feeling you'll eat those words when Wardlow goes on a 1 year + reign


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Easy, enjoyable watch this week. Happy to see Wardlow get the belt. Now Let’s give him some decent opponents to match up with.
Christian is fantastic as a smarmy wanker heel. I had my doubts about heel Luchasaurus but so far so good.
Ricky Starks and Hobbs did excellent with what they were given and can’t wait for their eventual breakout. 
Ass boys and the acclaimed always maximise their time and I’m looking forward to a fun mid card comedy feud. The promos will be brilliant. Jade as always is tremendous and I love her “Tony, cut the shit!”. 
Very much looking forward to Miro and Black beating the piss out of each other.

only thing I didn’t give a shit About was the Womens tag because Rosa and Shafir are instant skips for me and of course, Jim Ross was the shits.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I didn´t care about Swerve or Keith Lee, but their tag team and the dynamics are well played. I also love that they immediately gave themselves a fantastic tag name. Hobbs&Starks are equally awesome. They don´t need a tag team, cause of Hobbs&Shaw. That just works. Really hope that one of the teams actually takes the belts from the Bucks. Those teams need them a lot more and deserve some recognition. The belts would elevate their feud.

Christian is just an evil genius. Though I´m not sure I´m feeling Luchasaurus. They should have changed his look. If not un-mask, then a different mask, maybe one with a shiny metal plate on his forehand that he uses as a weapon, and Christian got him some medical exemption, think Lex Luger´s forearm.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

wardlow and Christin were the only things that hooked me and i liked their match/segment. Watched the ME out of curiosity to see what's good about king but didn't catch my intrest, i skipped through the rest. Lot of filler on the show that people don't care about.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

You know for the amount of times I come here during the shows to say "9:30, Time for the Women's Match!", I really should go back and see just how many times their matches have started at 9:30 because at this point it feels like at least half the Dynamites this year, lol.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Blood and Guts got the high rating for obvious reasons. Tonights show we go back under 900k.


"Clear evidence that the NJPW guys were a draw"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Using you for a base
> 
> Wardlow vs Sky the right guy won but the stipulation was a lie. There was more violence in Asuka vs Becky on raw. That was not a street fight. That was a disagreement over a parking spot at best. Still right guy won.
> 
> ...


restaurants on YELP must hate you

‘ok meal…. 2/10’

xD


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i have a feeling you'll eat those words when Wardlow goes on a 1 year + reign


I hope I do, because I would love that


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> restaurants on YELP must hate you
> 
> ‘ok meal…. 2/10’
> 
> xD


It felt like watching an nxt 2.0 episode. Again a street fight where the only weapon use is a belt is pathetic, Lee and swerve had an off night and penta lost half of his brain then had the remaining brain suffer a concussion in the ending of his match with rush.

AEW is capable of better


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> It felt like watching an nxt 2.0 episode. Again a street fight where the only weapon use is a belt is pathetic, Lee and swerve had an off night and penta lost half of his brain then had the remaining brain suffer a concussion in the ending of his match with rush.
> 
> AEW is capable of better


well, the street fight had a lot of interference - so there’s that


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Finally the TNT title is on someone worthy of it. Keep Sammy and Scorpio far away from it now and I will be happy. If they want to push someone from ATT, Ethan Page is your guy.

Lucha bros should just get rid of the masks. It's a hinderance at this point. Just rip the mask off and pin Penta. It has been overdone tbh.

JAS and Eddie may not be done. But I kind of am.

Loved Butcher/Blade vs Swerve/Lee. Very good tag match. Loved the aftermath with Starks/Hobbs and Bucks promos. FTR was the most over team and they weren't even the part of the angle. All Out has to be FTR vs Bucks. It will be something special.

I liked DO segment. QT can be such an asshole. Hangman got a huge pop. Loved his involvement. It definitely was to pop the hometown crowd of Brodie Lee but I'm glad it made tv.

Luchasaurus might be a dinosaur but damn.. Christian Cage is a fuckin dragon with all that fire he breathes out each week. Matt would have probably started crying if the segment didn't stop when it did. Best promo of Dynamite third week in a row. Christian better be doing something worthwhile at AO if its not Jungleboy.

Mox vs Brody King was a good match. What happened after the match was way better but I think it wasn't shown on TV. Darby and Sting vs Malakai and Brody King would be really really cool. I'm more excited for Darby vs Malakai Black singles.

Edit: I'm not sure if I like the Acclaimed/Gunn Club split. I thought they worked well together as a unit.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It really wasn't a street fight. It did have interference but it wasn't a street fight. As if they decided at the last minute to just have mostly a regular match.

I still enjoyed Dynamite. Had its negative spots but had some positives also. Like...

WARDLOW IS THE NEW TNT CHAMP! Easy on the confetti though....lol That looked like a lot of confetti.

The Dark Order part was nice but my question to Tony is...now what? Dark Order is staying around. Okay then, now what? DO SOMETHING with guys in Dark Order. Evolve the group in to something if you are going to keep it around. It's in memory of Brodie, I get that but at some point the group has to move on. After all, it was around before Brodie jumped over from WWE to AEW.

I do like the tag team of Thunder Storm (Thunder Rosa and Toni storm). As if it would really help a women's tag team division if their was one when Thunder Rosa isn't the Women's Champ. Hint, hint.

An "interim baddie" by Stokely made me chuckle.

Young Bucks avoiding FTR by offering a triple threat match to the ranked 2 and 3 tag teams, that made sense.

I really do like what they are doing with Christian and Luchasuarus right now. Dark Dino. Also I had to agree with Christian a little bit regarding Matt Hardy. Like...really Matt? At least he acknowledged when he was a heel with Private Party and tried to make some sense in between that and now I guess.

Enjoyed Moxley vs. King.

Edit: Also I just wanted to point out how over Hangman Page still is. "Cowboy shit" was hot.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The key to watching wrestling in general is to not watch while simultaneously posting on here. This board is a pure energy stealer while watching a show. Legit thought the program yesterday after viewing was pretty good, nothing extraordinary, but a fun viewing. I jump on wrestling forums, and it’s just a hail storm (or THUNDERSTORM) of shit being thrown at a show that was not egregious by any standard, imo.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> The key to watching wrestling in general is to not watch while simultaneously posting on here. This board is a pure energy stealer while watching a show. Legit thought the program yesterday after viewing was pretty good, nothing extraordinary, but a fun viewing. I jump on wrestling forums, and it’s just a hail storm (or THUNDERSTORM) of shit being thrown at a show that was not egregious by any standard, imo.


lol, yup - i am never on here as i watch

and i only read this forum after i have thoroughly made up my own mind

its a cesspool here, but we love it xD


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lol, yup - i am never on here as i watch
> 
> and i only read this forum after i have thoroughly made up my own mind
> 
> its a cesspool here, but we love it xD


That we do my friend.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Sad Panda said:


> The key to watching wrestling in general is to not watch while simultaneously posting on here. This board is a pure energy stealer while watching a show. Legit thought the program yesterday after viewing was pretty good, nothing extraordinary, but a fun viewing. I jump on wrestling forums, and it’s just a hail storm (or THUNDERSTORM) of shit being thrown at a show that was not egregious by any standard, imo.


True. I also don't read any posts before I share my own thoughts from the show. That way you always remember what your initial thoughts were on the show, in case you start catching the negativity virus.

Edit: 

Uno saying "us Six" I think it was a tease, as in Windham6. DO turning heel on Hangman might be happening.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> True. I also don't read any posts before I share my own thoughts from the show. That way you always remember what your initial thoughts were on the show, in case you start catching the negativity virus.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Uno saying "us Six" I think it was a tease, as in Windham6. DO turning heel on Hangman might be happening.


yup, since windham changed to wyatt6 people have been speculating


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yup, since windham changed to wyatt6 people have been speculating


I see. This could be something really good. Also noticed how DO weren't overtly happy/funny this week. 

Maybe that's how Hangman and Bucks reconcile.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I mostly enjoyed the show, but a lot of it was sloppy in the delivery.

Jade is still trash, and she really needs to lose the cut the shit shit. It’s not helping tell her story, whatever the fuck her story is.

Was very disappointed in Swerve/Lee v Butcher & Blade - they were all totally off for pretty much the whole match. But that’s what happens when you only work once every week or two. The follow up angle with Starks and Hobbs is a great example of one of the things that bugs me most about this promotion: bringing up how well you can talk in a fucking promo. Not just once, but several times Starks went off on how he can beat them up on the mic. Please. If you feel you have to tell me how good you can talk, it takes me right out of whatever story you’re trying to tell. That’s right up there with saying I can do more flips off the top rope than you. Anybody did that shit in WWE, Vince would be waiting in gorilla to smack the hell out of them when they came back.

Dark Order stuff was ok. I do like Uno, and I don’t mind keeping them active just for a change-up. -1 is clearly not ready for anything yet, but fuck it, it was a cool emotional moment.

Interesting what they’re doing with Christian. I’m guessing they called an audible with Matt to bring him in and probably pair him up with JB. Keeping this story going while JB is away is just going to make his return even hotter. It’s got promise, especially if it leads to a push for JB.

Everything else was watchable. No Britt or Cole was a plus. Womens tag match was decent. Main event was very good, and I’m not even a huge fan of King. I do think they missed a great opportunity to start something between BCC and House of Black, but maybe that’s coming later.

Oh, and how could I forget - Claudio can talk! He might be my favorite signing by this company since Danielson. Him vs Jake should be good.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

I'd say last night's show was about average. Wardlow's win was cool and all, but Scorpio looked kinda weak: a no-DQ match, with his entire crew there, and he still loses. Why not just have the guy lose a regular one-on-one? They barely used the street fight stip anyways (e.g. no weapons) . 

I liked the Christian promo. The Azz-boys and Acclaimed stuff was OK, but if Billy Gunn was gonna turn on Acclaimed that way, then why bother having him side with the Acclaimed last week ??

The main-event and the Thunderstorm tag-matches went just as you'd expect, neither bad nor great. 

The worst part of the show was the part where Adam Page came out, and there was some little kid talking (I think that segment was related to Brodie Lee or something?). The whole segment seemed pointless and difficult to follow

The show wasn't bad. But I miss the heavy hitters - Punk, Bryan, MJF, Omega


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Very strong episode overall. Was very happy that they decided to go with Wardlow winning the TNT Title now, and continued making him look like an absolute beast in doing so. Nice crowd pop for his win.

The women's tag match was honestly better than expected. I didn't notice Marina really mess anything up too obviously this time, and Nyla played her part well. The finish to this one was well done. ThunderStorm is a pretty cool tag team and name.

I'm glad they're doing _something_ to advance the Dark Order in some way. I'd be fine if they would split up, but the hints of Bray Wyatt coming in (finally) might give them something to do, after months of endless Dark Order vs Factory matches on YouTube. 

Having an "interim baddie" made me laugh. I'm not sure how good Leila Gray is in the ring...she's looked okay on Dark/Elevation, though. 

Man event was just "okay". Not bad, didn't blow me away, and it was obvious Mox wasn't going to be dropping the belt. Still, a serviceable enough match between the two. 

Rampage and next week's Fyter Fest both look like strong shows.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I gave it a 5/10 on Cagematch, so that's my rating. Right in the middle.

I liked the main event, maybe more than some on here, as I want to see Brody succeed in AEW. Big fan of his progression in MLW, PWG, ROH and NJPW Strong. It was your typical MotW title defense, but better than the one Mox had against Butcher in 2020. Brody's offense was good. Finish had that 'we've hit the end of the show so have to go home ASAP' feel a lot of Dynamite mains have.

So having a good opener and main event is the most important thing, and it achieved both for me. Wardlow vs. Scorp was nothing special as a match (though better than their previous meeting) but the way Wardlow was put over one of AEW's most protected midcard guys (who even pushed Jericho in their world title match) was a big statement. I'm a proponent of AEW pushing the home-made stars over the former WWE guys when possible, so want to see how far Wardlow can go. My main reservations are that AEW main events are built on strong in-ring work and most of his matches tend to be very middling. Luckily, the 'workhorse' TNT Title has taken a hit lately, so he doesn't have to live up to the original reigns, moreso bringing stability back to it.

In between those, the good thing was Christian's promo and some of Rush vs. Penta. Christian has basically replaced MJF as the company's slimeball heel and is doing a great job.

I liked Penta vs. Rush and it was kinda what I expected. Anyone expecting flips and flash from Rush are in for a rude awakening. He is a pure shithead rudo, who'll low blow you, tear at your mask, and pull every dirty trick in the book. His brother, who has yet to arrive in AEW, is the group's version of Fenix. Had they made this the street fight instead of the opener (which they may as well have made No DQ, since the stip was just there to let ATT interfere), and these two went into the crowd/concourse with blood and torn masks, it could've been quite memorable. As it was, pretty good, but dragged slightly at the end.

I didn't like the Dark Order stuff, even though it had the sentimental value. It just felt out of place in 2022 on a product that has 'grown up' since the early days. DO are best kept on Dark, which is thankfully where they are most of the time now. They teased a break-up but swerved us. I feel like right there, in Brodie's hometown, them splitting and promising to reunite when -1 turns 18 would have been a nice send-off. Instead, they're likely to do the same shtick for many more moons.

Swerve/Keith vs. Butcher & Blade wasn't very good. It was clunky and the teams didn't click much. Without delving into the archives, I have a feeling that B&B have never won an important TV match, and their credibility as threats is kind've shot at this point. The aftermath with Team Taz and the Bucks was fine, although the three-way tag title match has happened twice on major shows recently so risks being overdone.

The Kingston/Jericho thing was pretty bad. It felt rushed and very WWE-ish, plus the spot with Ruby looked bad. Jericho likes these segments but they often feel out of place. The best ones he's done are the one with Cody in the early days and the first Pinnacle/IC brawl backstage.

The women's match was mostly bad and Marina still doesn't look like she belongs. The funniest thing about this for me was JR, who is terrible at putting most of the product over, putting Marina over as some future star of the company. Bizarre. ThunderStorm is quite a good team/idea. In an ideal world, the TBS title would be tag belts so their recent putting together of female teams would mean more.

A middling episode for me, not as bad as some of the reactionists said, but well below their highest bar and instantly forgettable.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I gave it a 5/10 on Cagematch, so that's my rating. Right in the middle.
> 
> I liked the main event, maybe more than some on here, as I want to see Brody succeed in AEW. Big fan of his progression in MLW, PWG ROH and NJPW Strong. It was your typical MotW title defense, but better than the one Mox had against Butcher in 2020. Brody's offense was good. Finish had that 'we've hit the end of the show so have to go home ASAP' feel a lot of Dynamite mains have.
> 
> ...


Hopefully, JR's words about Marina Shafir did not come from Tony Khan...


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Overall a good Dynamite.

*The good:*

1. Wardlow is somebody that requires good presentation and that's what we got here. He prevailed against the gang and became champion in a fun match. I enjoyed this one. No self-indulgent finisher kickouts and the like. The story was what was present here. Hopefully the mess the TNT title's been in since Miro dropped it is over with now. It's a hopeful start.

2. Christian and Luchasaurus are suddenly must-see. This is why good heel work matters.

3. Miro vs. Black could be really cool, but this brings me back to Forbidden Door. One of them should have won the title. Instead PAC wins it despite having no momentum whatsoever. I don't understand why Tony insists on giving these accolades to guys with no heat. I like PAC but he wasn't positioned for a title run, so now the title reign will undoubtedly be less interesting than what Miro and Black are going to do.

3. Overdue face turn for the Acclaimed. Them vs. the ass boys could be fun.

4. Rush vs. Penta was fun.

5. Moxley vs. Brodie King was a decent first title defense.

*The bad:*

1. Why is Eddie Kingston and Blackpool STILL feuding with Jericho and his group? It should be over now. Why does Tony insist on continuing feuds after they've expired, sometimes long after?

2. Please end this tag team between Keith Lee and Swerve. It should have ended after that battle royal. It's just an awkward pairing that makes no sense. Total WWE move.

3. Dork Order. Look, I get why this happened because it was in Brody's home town. It still doesn't change the fact that this segment didn't belong on national television.

4. Why do Rosa and Storm have a rivalry going despite Storm's clean loss at Forbidden Door? Either way, I couldn't really be bothered to pay attention to this match. Nyla is Nyla. OK in doses. Marina does not belong on TV and should be released.

But the bads were relatively minor. A good show overall. I think the company is finally starting to head in the right direction after a rough first half of 2022.


----------



## theshape31 (Sep 24, 2014)

This episode was perfectly fine. 

This thread was absolutely brutal. 

Mid guy out.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, the street fight had a lot of interference - so there’s that


Street Fight should have been a simple No DQ match given that it wasn't an actual street fight. Not a big deal but they definitely used the wrong stip name for the match they were delivering.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

theshape31 said:


> This episode was perfectly fine.
> 
> This thread was absolutely brutal.
> 
> Mid guy out.


Most weeks the thread is kinda brutal.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Scuba Steve said:


> Street Fight should have been a simple No DQ match given that it wasn't an actual street fight. Not a big deal but they definitely used the wrong stip name for the match they were delivering.


yup, for sure


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Daddy Magic has a lot of potential. He's not quite there yet, but he's getting there. His unscripted promos are great, but when he reads from a script, he sounds a bit wooden. He's the only member of the Jericho Jobber Society who has any charisma besides Chris himself.

And yes, Moxley sucks.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

Decent Dynamite I thought. Two title matches as an opener and main event so already you have big matches. 

I'm sad the acclaimed and ass boys are no more, there's plenty of shit groups that could be broken up. I thought it was too soon. 

Starks and Hobbs are least get on the show and have a big match next week. Hopefully they win the belts. 

No Orange Cassidy in a match or featured program so that's another bonus point from me. 

Excited for the ROH PPV, excited for FTR vs Briscoes hopefully the Briscoes win and are apart of ROH and then FTR can feud with the bucks or Starks/Hobbs for the belts. 

Butcher and Blade continue to be a good tag team, who can put others over and make them look decent. They are getting a mild push.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Pinnacle lives! Well, minus Max and the accountabilibuddy. Quite ironic that they're having more success now.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544878325067309058


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Wardlow winning was done well and exactly what it needed to be. From here it's simple, give the guy a winning streak and have him destroy someone each week in a squash. It's what the crowd wants and a no-brainer.

The main event I thought was a banger. It was Brody King's coming out party, those shots were fucking stiff as fuck. Funny there was a thread with people crying about Mox not elevating people, yet there he was as the champ taking an absolute beating from him making him look like a monster. Great match and great job also by the commentators especially Regal putting over King. I didn't give a fuck about King before that match, now I do. Job done.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> Announcing Jim Ross is not worth it either. He’s an announcer, a shitty one at that


They just wanted an excuse for Taz to say "Boomah Soonah".


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

5,300 attendance, 5,002 paid and a $290,000 gate on Wednesday, per WrestleTix. Wasn't full but did a decent walk-up.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Why are QT MarSHALL, the Dark Odor, Ruby So-So and Nyla Rose on my TV?


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> Britt owns almost every female on the mic.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

SAMCRO said:


> Love how Regal refuses to say Excalibur's name, you can tell he dislikes that stupid mark wearing that mask despite no one ever knowing him as a wrestler.


One time he said something like "I actually like you. You're lovely."


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

So being in the UK I watch Dynamite on a Saturday, I record it from the Friday night. 

Fuck these past few weeks have been hard. I have a fast forward button and still can't watch 2 hours in 1 sitting. It's brutal. Just got past the dark order segment. Need to stop and regroup. The show is garbage. 

I know some people like this but so far it's getting to wwe standards of crap. Only redeeming point is Christian Cage. Please tell me it gets better


----------

